# Tipping Competition for Full CY 2020



## Joe Blow (9 December 2019)

Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone! 

Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.

The rules for the 2020 full year stock tipping competition are as follows:

Each entrant must select four ASX listed stocks.
No stocks that are trading at less than $0.10 on the day of entry may be entered.
A stock must have traded at least $100,000 in value in the five trading days prior to entry to be eligible.
If a stock is taken over it can be replaced. The exit price shall be taken to be the takeover price. The new stock must be nominated before the date the taken over stock ceases trading and the entry price of the new stock shall be taken to be the closing price on the day the taken over stock ceases trading.

The competition will run from Thursday, 2 January 2020 to Thursday, 31 December 2020.
Entry prices will be the price at the close of trading on Tuesday, 31 December 2019.
Thanks to the continued support of our sponsor from this year, the cash prizes will be the same as in 2019:

1st Place: $1000
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $350

When entering, please be sure to post your top pick for 2020, the stock that you believe will gain the most in 2020 and the reasons why in the relevant stock thread.

Entries are now open. Please enter at your convenience by posting your entries in this thread.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## frugal.rock (9 December 2019)

Thanks Joe.
NSB...- Neuroscientific. Top Pick.
NCZ...- New Century Resource
ARQ...- ARQ Group
Z1P...- Zip Pay/ Zip Money/ Zip Biz
Backups, if needed.
1. SWF
2. ATP
3. SWF
Any early bird prizes?! 
F.Rock


----------



## peter2 (9 December 2019)

Welcome to the CY2020 comp. All the best with your selections. 
Of course, you know what the early bird gets.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> Welcome to the CY2020 comp.
> Of course, you know what the early bird gets.
> View attachment 98954



Cool, so when can I receive the live disectable Planarian and how much can I sell it for?
At first glance, I thought great, I get bait for being early... then, me brain decides to analyse it...
So, if a Planarian (worm) gets disected into 3 pieces and each piece regrows into another full one in 3 weeks, in 1 year I should have a total of 129,140,163 of the little squirmers. 
Obviously some mechanism of  automation of disection would need to occur to ensure rates could be met, together with storage facilities and a massive R&D lab. 
As things progress, an IPO float would be the go, a possible name could be Blue-collar WormKing Ltd, however I am open for suggestions!
Not sure about the market for these wiggly contenders as I don't hang around worms...but surely you could get 1 cent each as Chicken food/treats, bait, prawn/fish farms,  turf farm aerators, (stem cell research- proprietary idea-patent pending) etc.
So, $1.29 million gross income after 1 year assuming 1 cent each.
Wriggling in anticipation.
F.Rock
PS, people's, get your entry stocks in. Yeah but...... 3 weeks ain't gunna make much difference for a yearly stab, is it? Cheers


----------



## jbocker (11 December 2019)

My 2020 vision
*SPL (*Top PICK*)
GGG *Top Punt
*BPT
AMP* (only because it didn't get flogged out of existence)


----------



## asxpunter (11 December 2019)

NML (gold copper adj to recent massive discovery)
NMT (Nickel ..huge cash bal)
PLS ( battery . t/over tgt)
CDV (5 moz gold res)


----------



## MovingAverage (12 December 2019)

NTO (Top Pick)
PBH
ORG
WBC (going against the haters and hoping for a rebound)


----------



## Tumbarumba (12 December 2019)

MAT (top tip)
BC8
MAG
CMM
All active gold explorers; looking for just one to hit for a 500% rise.
Back up tip SPL (too small and succesful not be swallowed up in 2020)


----------



## peter2 (12 December 2019)

@Tumbarumba   Your 2019 selections have been one of the most consistent all year with all four profitable. I notice an abrupt change in selections for 2020.  Gold explorers. Are you anticipating a challenging (down) year in 2020 and a rising gold price?


----------



## frugal.rock (12 December 2019)

Well BOQ and co think so.
Chairman, Patrick Allaway excerpt at AGM 2019 (2 days ago)
"As we are all aware - we are now operating in a low growth part of the cycle with rising investment 
needs, increased regulatory and compliance costs, declining margins, accelerating industry disruption and competition, and heightened community expectations. 
We anticipate this backdrop to be the new operating norm for the sector in the medium term."


----------



## frugal.rock (12 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Forgot to correct the double up ..
> Backups, if needed.
> 1. GOR
> 2. ATP
> ...



It would be great if people could post in ALL of the relevant stock threads of there entries.
Could be made part of the entry conditions, probably too late this time?@Joe Blow (don't know how to do the green linky thing...?)
My suggestion, keep the top pick thing the way it is, (however, is that an entry condition,? as it's not with the rules dot points...)
and add the rule the other stocks entered should have a minimum of 1 post in the relevant stock threads over the course of the year, or maybe in the first 6 months. Easily done.
Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## Tumbarumba (13 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> @Tumbarumba   Your 2019 selections have been one of the most consistent all year with all four profitable. I notice an abrupt change in selections for 2020.  Gold explorers. Are you anticipating a challenging (down) year in 2020 and a rising gold price?



Yes Peter, I do think a panic into gold is possible; printing money with no backing must eventually end badly.
But the reason for tipping explorers is that the penny dropped that consistency does not win Tipping Comps; you have to find the next Poseidon . Spectrum Metals, SPX, a gold explorer that rose over 1000% this year is what I hope to emulate.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## jbocker (13 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> It would be great if people could post in ALL of the relevant stock threads of there entries.
> Could be made part of the entry conditions, probably too late this time?@Joe Blow (don't know how to do the green linky thing...?)
> My suggestion, keep the top pick thing the way it is, (however, is that an entry condition,? as it's not with the rules dot points...)
> and add the rule the other stocks entered should have a minimum of 1 post in the relevant stock threads over the course of the year, or maybe in the first 6 months. Easily done.
> ...




A bloody great idea frugal rock! Helps to generate interest in comp and threads. Here are mine...(hope the links work). And thanks to Joe, Peter2 AND the sponsors for offering this again.
*SPL*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/spl-starpharma-holdings.704/page-5
*GGG*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/ggg-greenland-minerals.6963/page-8
*BPT*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/bpt-beach-energy.299/page-37
*AMP*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/amp-amp-limited.262/page-18


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2019)

jbocker said:


> A bloody great idea frugal rock! Helps to generate interest



Yarrrrp, the interest generation thing is key, however, it wasn't my idea.
Pretty sure Barney? said it for the 2019 comp.
So, bloody great idea eh Barney!?
Credit due where credit deserved.


----------



## qldfrog (14 December 2019)

BBOZ
Twice the reverse index
We need a crash one day, and with good timing and luck, gold will crash after initial surge .
 this one will finish first on the line
Well ..why not?


----------



## tinhat (14 December 2019)

*KZA *Kazia Therapeutics - Top Pick. I've posted my recent thoughts on this oncology drug biotech in the KZA thread. There is going to be a lot of data coming out next year from the various phase I and II trials of their brain cancer drug GDC-0084 including the recently announced phase II/III definitive study toward registration of the drug. We should know if this drug is likely to sink or swim next year. They also have Cantrixil for ovarian cancer in a phase I trial too and more data should be out on that next year.

*WZR* Wisr, emerging personal finance fintech. These guys are doing things differently and going about things in the right way IMHO. The open banking protocol is coming in early next year and things are coming together for WZR at just the right time for them to continue growing momentum as a disrupter. I've also recently given my thoughts in the WZR thread.

*ARL *Ardea Resources. "Nickel is the new petroleum". ARL have a JORC resource and a pre-feasibility study (PFS) and their data room is open to potential senior partners. Will 2020 be the year of a big deal? The nickel price is volatile but demand is growing by 5% year on year, more than copper and other base metals. Many billions of dollars is being poured into high nickel chemistry giga-factories for EMV battery production but where is all the Nickel going to be coming from? 2020 may be a bit too early for the big investment decisions that must come but when these battery factories all come online they will be scrambling for nickel supply. I don't think the price of nickel is going to explode next year but it should end the year higher.

*SGQ *St George Mining. A junior nickel explorer. Their Mt Alexander project in WA is in the sort of high grade nickel-copper sulphides resource that might be attractive to a nickel miner looking to bring additional ore to feed into concentrate production on line in the more immediate term. This explorer is run by a banker who is looking to maximise the value of the resource with a view to selling it on to a mining outfit. Further exploration success and some interest from a buyer could see this stock perform well in 2020 but things may not progress that quickly.

Honourable mention, CZI Cassini Resources. CZI doesn't meet the >=10c share price rule (and may not meet the $100K traded rule). The West Musgrave project joint venture (OZL 70%, CZI 30%) is finalising the pre-feasibility study. Finalisation of the study has been delayed to early next year because this project is going to happen and tweaking the mining and processing plant design is a big deal for the project economics as this is going to be a low grade but large scale, multi-decade open pit operation.


----------



## Miner (14 December 2019)

ENR 
IMU 
NML
NES for me
Back up if any of the above fails 
SGQ 
CVN
LEG (it may reach 10 cents by end of CY 2019  )


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2019)

Miner said:


> ENR
> IMU
> NML
> NES for me
> ...




Sorry mate, ENR doesn't pass the 5 days 100K traded volume test, didn't look at the others...


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2019)

Thought I’d have a crack for 2020!

*SDV *- Scidev is my top pick
*NAN *- Nanosonics
*OPY *- Openpay
*TLX *- Telix

Cheers


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2019)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Thought I’d have a crack for 2020!
> 
> *SDV *- Scidev is my top pick
> *NAN *- Nanosonics
> ...



I forgot to mention *OPY *lists tomorrow so will hopefully have the 5 day $100k turnover rule covered by the end of next week


----------



## Miner (15 December 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Sorry mate, ENR doesn't pass the 5 days 100K traded volume test, didn't look at the others...



Thanks SC
I have to be satisfied ENR winning in Dec / Jan tipping then


----------



## frugal.rock (15 December 2019)

I is a little confused, fuzzy logic?
Is the 100k test and the >=$0.10 rule for the actual entry time or the start of comp time?
Also, can stock choices be changed up to start of the comp?
F.Rock


----------



## explod (15 December 2019)

My picks for 2020 Joe are in the order of talent/potential IMHO, and are as follows:-

SLR....GOR....NST....RMS.

Will elaborate in the threads in the next few weeks.


----------



## barney (15 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Pretty sure Barney? said it for the 2019 comp.
> So, bloody great idea eh Barney!?




Lol … Did I say something clever! …. Hang on, I'll be back ….

I just want to tell my wife!!


----------



## barney (15 December 2019)

Nah ….She doesn't believe it


----------



## frugal.rock (15 December 2019)

barney said:


> Lol … Did I say something clever! …. Hang on, I'll be back ….
> 
> I just want to tell my wife!!



Geez Barney, there you go again!
You know she won't believe you!
Beat me to the punchline...


----------



## So_Cynical (16 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I is a little confused, fuzzy logic?
> Is the 100k test and the >=$0.10 rule for the actual entry time or the start of comp time?
> Also, can stock choices be changed up to start of the comp?
> F.Rock



Start of comp, Miners pick ENR when i looked had a 5 day trade of 16K so figured it had little to no hope of making the 100K limit.


----------



## Miner (16 December 2019)

Would we see  our favourites @tech/a and @Ann  to have a come back on 2020 CY tipping ?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (16 December 2019)

I like:

1-VMT
2-CVN  (sorry Miner, may I pinch this one from your reserves?)
3-5GN
4-MNY (the roughie)

On the Bench: SLC, NWH


----------



## Klogg (16 December 2019)

ANO
PPK
LPE
SMP


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2019)

Miner said:


> Would we see  our favourites @tech/a and @Ann  to have a come back on 2020 CY tipping ?




Bet I can’t do that again!


----------



## Trav. (16 December 2019)

After careful review ( 1 minute exploration ) I have come up with the following........

PET - Top
CIA
APX
NWH

Thanks


----------



## Cam019 (16 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> After careful review ( 1 minute exploration ) I have come up with the following........
> 
> PET - Top
> CIA
> ...



Trav, your indepth research this year will be invaluable.


----------



## Trav. (16 December 2019)

Cam019 said:


> Trav, your indepth research this year will be invaluable.



Sometimes simple is best. 

At least I wont be a victim of 'Analysis Paralysis'


----------



## Logique (17 December 2019)

Logiques's stock picks 2020, thanks Joe and Peter2

1.*BUB* Bubs Austr - Top Pick: Organic infant formula, what's not to like, the stuff is like liquid gold atm.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/bub-bubs-australia.32762/

2. *DRO* DroneShield :
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/dro-droneshield-limited.30996/

3.* WMI* WAM Microcap Ltd:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/wmi-wam-microcap.33178/

4. *SAR* Saracen Min Hold:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/sar-saracen-mineral-holdings.8029/


----------



## willoneau (17 December 2019)

BFG
EGH
SLM - top pick
PRU


----------



## jonnycage (18 December 2019)

MGX - Mount Gibson
RSG - resolute Mining
NHC - New Hope
CCV - Cash converters 

commenting in threads now 

back up -  

NHL - Novita Health
VTG - Vita group


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 December 2019)

? 
etf's ok for this @Joe Blow 

AMP
GMA
SP3
VSO


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> ?
> etf's ok for this @Joe Blow




We allowed ETFs this year so I see no reason to exclude them in 2020.


----------



## rederob (20 December 2019)

SVY - top
AMI
AMP
BLG (or NCM if it does not meet 100k threshhold)


----------



## fiftyeight (20 December 2019)

I am going to put all my eggs in the one lithium basket

PLS - Top
ORE
GXY
AJM


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2019)

CXL
OCC
NXS
DEM
(... tricky, my first hopefuls probably missed the screens - AR9, SES, EOL. this is barbell stuff)


----------



## Swervin Mervin (21 December 2019)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Thought I’d have a crack for 2020!
> 
> *SDV *- Scidev is my top pick
> *NAN *- Nanosonics
> ...



*OPY *met the $100k criteria this week after listing on Monday so I am posting to make sure my 4 picks are all tickety-boo. It’s a shame my top pick has started running already though


----------



## slo20 (21 December 2019)

OPT  (Top pick. 3x by End of 2020)
APT
SDV
APX


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 December 2019)

My selections for the year

DNK
ORE
SLC
TLX

Decided to go for a mix of health, comms, and materials

Iggy


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2019)

Right after four beers and four darts in the board, here goes.

VUK
MCR
HZR
LYC

Decided to go for Boris and the miners, sounds like a punk group.


----------



## tech/a (26 December 2019)

RHT (Top Pick)
SMP
DTL
LIC


----------



## Knobby22 (26 December 2019)

tech/a said:


> RHT (Top Pick)
> SMP
> DTL
> LIC



RHT looks very interesting.


----------



## myrtie100 (26 December 2019)

EML (top pick)
RMC
EOS
AQG (gold insurance policy )


----------



## So_Cynical (26 December 2019)

ID8 - Identitii (top pick)
CXL - Calix
CBR - Carbon Revolution
AMS - Atomos

And ill have HZR - as a spare if any of the others dont make it on volume, some very interesting selections so far, this thread is stock picker gold for ideas.


----------



## barney (27 December 2019)

Thanks @Joe Blow and the generous sponsor/s

*MVP* (Health … Main pick)
*WHC* (Coal. Been belted. Time for a change of luck)
*PNR* (Gold. See above)
*NCM* (Gold. Due for a turn)


----------



## aus_trader (27 December 2019)

OK, my researching is finally done and I have narrowed it down to around 8 stocks (more if I included below 10c stocks) and possibly 1 ETF. So it was just a matter of crossing out those that I think has less of a chance of a big run in a year, easier said than done. I've gone with picks that are priced low and are smaller sized companies, while crossing out the +billion dollar stocks. Anyway here are my top 4 picks for 2020:

(1) Silver Mines Limited (*SVL*) - Probably the only Silver junior with a decent size deposit and trading just above 10c. Considered (according to research reports) as the largest undeveloped Silver deposit in Australia and share price is highly leveraged to Silver (Ag) spot price.

Note: In case SVL falls below the 10c criteria by the start of competition on 1st of Jan, I'll go with a Gold junior West African Resources Ltd (WAF), although my Gold picking ability is proven to be pitiful based on 2019 Gold mining pick which dragged down my portfolio of stocks and my chance of being in the top5 even though I picked one of the largest % winners of this year namely Zip Co Ltd (Z1P) 

(2) Selfwealth Ltd (*SWF*) - Australia's lowest cost online stock broker that still issues shares in the client's name and not some derivative of the underlying instrument such as CFD's. Rapid growth experienced recently:







Management planned the listing of ‘SelfWealth SMSF Leaders ETF’ to be listed on the ASX in 2019, and 
they've kept their promise and listed it, now trading as ASX: SELF. Further innovations are likely as well as organic client growth.

(3) Xtek Ltd (*XTE*) - Another speculative play experiencing growth. It's heavily involved in the defence space and rapidly increasing it's revenues:



(4) DE Mem Ltd (*DEM*) - A junior stock in the water purification space. Based on some of the big winners of 2019 in this space (PET, SDV), this stock has a good chance of getting a boost to share price as well as it is flying under the radar at the moment. In terms of the advanced Osmosis water treatment technology used by DEM, it's potential to join the leaders in this space should not be underestimated. hopefully 2020 is the year !


----------



## Zaxon (28 December 2019)

Do any of these picks need to be unique (as in not already chosen by anyone else, as per the monthly tipping), or just any four?


----------



## Knobby22 (28 December 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Do any of these picks need to be unique (as in not already chosen by anyone else, as per the monthly tipping), or just any four?



No you dont have to be unique  
 This present year a few picked Afterpay for instance (and did quite well).


----------



## Zaxon (28 December 2019)

AVH (top pick)
Z1P
PNV
EML


----------



## Klogg (28 December 2019)

Klogg said:


> ANO
> PPK
> LPE
> SMP



Sorry LPE won't qualify.

RUL instead


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 December 2019)

" When entering, please *be sure to post your top pick* for 2020 "

make mine VSO

thanks, @Joe Blow 

bump


@asxpunter
@jbocker

@Miner
@explod
@BlindSquirrel
@Klogg
@Logique
@jonnycage
@Dona Ferentes
@Iggy_Pop
@sptrawler


----------



## kid hustlr (28 December 2019)

I was going to choose gold stocks but with do many gold companies out there it makes me feel like boat is full!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2019)

Dona Ferentes said:


> CXL
> OCC
> NXS
> DEM



CXL is my top pick


----------



## explod (28 December 2019)

explod said:


> My picks for 2020 Joe are in the order of talent/potential IMHO, and are as follows:-
> 
> SLR....GOR....NST....RMS.
> 
> Will elaborate in the threads in the next few weeks.



My top pick is SLR which I figured obvious by the wording but can see a bit ambiguous. Thanks Joules for bringing it to attention.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

(1) *SRG* - Construction, maintenance and mining services. 
Bit of a punt on this being a turnaround opportunity, management capability is unknown (to me) and this is the big question mark. 

(2) *PET* - Phoslock   Environmental remediation , waters ways and lakes. China.

(3) *PNR* - Pantoro  gold producer and explorer

(4) *TBR* - Tribune Resources, gold producer


----------



## aus_trader (29 December 2019)

I think Gold/Silver could be in for a good year, trend is already turning up:






Top Pick = SVL (or WAF if SVL trades below 10c).


----------



## aus_trader (29 December 2019)

kid hustlr said:


> I was going to choose gold stocks but with do many gold companies out there it makes me feel like boat is full!!



Only few with quality projects that are likely to get to production or already mining. The rest is pure speculation and could go either way or even bust if constant capital raisings dry up. Hope that'll help to narrow down some of your picks Kid.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2019)

JMS Jupiter Mines
SFX Sheffield Resources
SYR Syrah Resources
OMH OM Holdings

Shares that have dropped a fair bit and may recover in 2020.


----------



## kid hustlr (29 December 2019)

BUB (top pick)
EOS
VHT
RHT

Good luck all!!


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2019)

kid hustlr said:


> BUB (top pick)
> Good luck all!!



I like BUB and IMO has a great chance of some good growth from recent strategic business moves/ expansion into Asian markets.
Recent capital raising should see them funded. If A2M, BAL or even BKL is considered as an indicator, well, you know the story.
Results from Asia moves will tell the story in 2020.
Good choice IMO!
Further, I have had similar thoughts about gold and silver getting pricey and the "boat being full" may be an apt description?
Personally, have seen copper rising recently. Is copper referred to as "the poor man's gold"? Edit, no, sorry silver is.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2019)

noirua said:


> JMS Jupiter Mines
> SFX Sheffield Resources
> SYR Syrah Resources
> OMH OM Holdings
> ...




Top pick = Jupiter Mines


----------



## kid hustlr (29 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I like BUB and IMO has a great chance of some good growth from recent strategic business moves/ expansion into Asian markets.
> Recent capital raising should see them funded. If A2M, BAL or even BKL is considered as an indicator, well, you know the story.
> Results from Asia moves will tell the story in 2020.
> Good choice IMO!
> ...




Yep. I also think healthcare and bio tech shares seem to be in favour so have tried to play in that space!!


----------



## $20shoes (29 December 2019)

TLX (1st choice) - Telix Pharamceuticals. Aiming to a global leader in disruptive oncology products by 2021. Share Price should benefit from a pipeline product portfolio. This is biopharmacy, so expect tears of joy and grief  
ADT - Adriatic Mining - Precious Metal Explorer with tenements in Bosnia. Looks to be progressing well for an explorer 
MLD - Maca Ltd - Integrated Services Company in Mining sector. Im selecting this on the back of the XMM remaining quite bullish as a lot of Maca's clients are Aussie based. 
BTH - BigTinCan - Sales Enablement Platform. Went through an acquisition phase in 2019 and seem to be diversifying their product range and capability rapidly. One to watch IMO.


----------



## hangseng (29 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...





Thanks Joe
OCC
BEM
BGL
SAR


----------



## john m (29 December 2019)

ama


----------



## Mickydizzle84 (29 December 2019)

1. DDR
2. 5GN
3. AGH
4. SGQ


----------



## bngood (29 December 2019)

MYX (top pick)
CVN
SBM
AMP

All for a recovery.


----------



## Rosscoe62 (29 December 2019)

1.KGM
2.AUL
3.PRU
4.RMS


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2019)

bngood said:


> MYX (top pick)
> CVN
> SBM
> AMP
> ...



Congratulations!
You may stand a chance, because;
1. You have entered 4 stocks.
2. You have nominated your top pick.
3. You seemingly have read and understand the competition entry terms unlike mickeydizzle84, John m and hangseng... 
IMO, I stand a better chance with less entries though
F.Rock
Aww crap, add rosscoe62 to the list...


----------



## fergee (29 December 2019)

GOR (top pick) - Well managed explorer/producer, good chance of a take over, looking for big move in gold 2020.

SLR - Big move in gold could send this above $3 again. 

GGG - Rare earth trend to resume when/if trade talks break down again.

SVL - Riding with Rick Rule on this one. Looking for a big move in silver 2020.

This is my first post on this site and I have been a lurker for years haha good luck every one


----------



## mtravill (29 December 2019)

ALU - Altium
TNE - Technology One
CUV - Clinuvel
BKL - Blackmores


----------



## Rosscoe62 (29 December 2019)

Sorry just read the rules and forgot stocks picked must be greater than 10c, so :-
1.PRU (top pick)
2.RMS
3.SLR
4.GOR

I trust this update applies to the rules set.

Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2019)

fergee said:


> This is my first post on this site and I have been a lurker for years haha good luck every one



Welcome, no point lurking eh?!
Nice picks, stand as good a chance as any.
And bucko for you, seems like you read the rules unlike a bunch of recent poster's...... 
IP check please adjudicator...
 Don't forget to post in the individual stock thread for your top pick. Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## Belle10 (29 December 2019)

SIQ, NEA, APT, A2M


----------



## fergee (29 December 2019)

Cheers F.rock thanks for the warm welcome my man.
Yeah I will post up in those four stock threads, I think I have seen you on the GOR one actually.
Cheers
Fergee


----------



## Brocolli (29 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



EOS top pick
ELX
SLR
MRM


----------



## ejwalk (29 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...





frugal.rock said:


> Thanks Joe.
> NSB...- Neuroscientific. Top Pick.
> NCZ...- New Century Resource
> ARQ...- ARQ Group
> ...





Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...







Ok no haters 

but 

RAP.. if gets fda it’s double 
SLR
NCM
MMJ


----------



## MB113 (29 December 2019)

Thanks Joe! 
My tips are :

PAR
Sdv
PLS
SAR
Back up: ZIP

Cheers


----------



## lorraina (29 December 2019)

My picks are AQZ,MMI,SEQ,VHT


----------



## Carol Hargreaves (29 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



How do I add my four stocks for the competition? Let me know.


ejwalk said:


> Ok no haters
> 
> but
> 
> ...



how can I add my 4 stocks to the competition?  My 4 stocks are:
1.CGL.AX
2. DUI.AX
3.IDX.AX
4.IGL.AX


----------



## Jayjaymanskilivich (29 December 2019)

My tips for 2020 are
Eos
Swf
Rht
Evs


----------



## Birdynumnum (29 December 2019)

CDY ( some signs of tremendous wealth here)
A2M
BUB
PET
Thank you


----------



## jhmtaylor (29 December 2019)

My Picks

PLS. They are operational and producing.  The competitors are falling off because they do not have the strategic partnership PLS have with end-users. The South American giants SQM and Albermarle are running into significant problems over the use of water and environmental concerns. (Risk assessment= Hi Risk although I think most of the downside is already factored into the SP)

NWH Have had recent acquisition success, are growing in earnings, market penetration and scale. (Risk assessment = Hi Risk due to execution risk and exposure to customers with weak financials)

MSB Has had a long history of erratic performance but has been gaining traction with some significant sources of income (Risk assessment= Hi risk - speculative)

EML (Top Pick) Often compared with APT, in my opinion unfairly. EML SP has out performed APT this last year, but they are profitable and do not have the regulatory risk that APT and ZIP have. They have been using their strong balance sheet wisely to acquire competitors and establish significant presence in new markets. Near 100% growth on a forward P/E of 38x is a steal.


----------



## kiwichief (29 December 2019)

2020 Picks
PAR (top)
APT
ALC
BTH

Back-ups
KZA
TLS


----------



## jhmtaylor (29 December 2019)

jhmtaylor said:


> My Picks
> 
> PLS. They are operational and producing.  The competitors are falling off because they do not have the strategic partnership PLS have with end-users. The South American giants SQM and Albermarle are running into significant problems over the use of water and environmental concerns. (Risk assessment= Hi Risk although I think most of the downside is already factored into the SP)
> 
> ...



My Backups are;

KSL
MLD


----------



## Gattaca (29 December 2019)

Hi all.
Just came over to post my tips for the comp. Am usually on HC under the handle Mooroolbark. Normally a company director (own an internet company) but according to my accountant I have to be classified as a share trader now, due to making too many trades towards the end of 2020. Went a bit manic!

1: Top pick. LOM (Lucapa)
Price: 0.115
Rationale: Severely oversold. Natural diamonds to sparkle in 2020 with dry up of Argyle supply.

2: CAN (Cann)
Price: 0.52
Rationale: Slaughtered by global meltdown in pot stocks, but still Australia's best entrant in the field. Will secure funding for scaled down facility in Mildura and potential will become apparent.

3: DYL (Deep Yellow)
Price: 0.275
Rationale: Close to year lows as no sign of uranium bull yet. 2020 should see prices lift. Best upside exposure to uranium due to ex Paladin boss on board (who took PDN from a few cents to 10.00.)

4: PNR (Pantoro)
Price: 0.15
Rationale: Probably foolish not to have a spec goldie with the yellow metal breaking through USD $1,500 again recently. I prefer TRY but they are trading under 0.10 and also hold BGL, but expect PNR to have bigger percentage gains.

Special mentions to the following stocks.
HAS: (Hastings) 0.115 Looks like they just about have all their ducks lined up.
RFG: (Retail Food Group) 0.105 Recapitalisation and board renewal will see a turnaround after massive wealth destruction.
SP3: (Spectur) 0.10 Good business and should appreciate a lot... question is timing.
GXY: (Galaxy) 0.895 Oversold lithium mining leader, victim of the oversupply crisis. This will resolve... question is when.

Good luck to all in 2020 and may you be able to use the manipulators on the ASX to your own benefit.


----------



## lainie (29 December 2019)

My picks for 2020 are

SDA
NXS
EML
LYC






Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2020 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitek27 (29 December 2019)

1. RAP
2. VMT
3. NEA
4. EOF


----------



## RicoMartin (29 December 2019)

*My picks for 2020 
WES
RHC
ANN
WOW

My top pick* for 2020 is *WOW*


----------



## djones (29 December 2019)

SMN - been tipping it every year... is this the year? Structural monitoring for aeroplanes, has a deal with Delta/Boeing and awaiting final final final FAA approval. Director and managements first tranche of options vest at $2.

CR1 - shell company with cash and some land holdings next to LEG’s possible nova like discovery. Savvy owners and top geologist onboard.

LPE (top pick) - small electricity retailer focusing on strata/apartment blocks. Forecasting $80m revenue. $35m market cap. Founder led with founders owning most of the company.

SP3 - renting out and selling solar powered security camera for building sites, local councils and mining companies. Steadily increasing recurring and total revenue. 20c options expire end of year and broker incentivised to pump the price.

Backups:

GNX
ELX


----------



## moral (29 December 2019)

My picks:
SRG
SSM
AYS
ASB


----------



## ah13 (29 December 2019)

Thanks Joe
My picks are:
M7T (top pick)
VLT
BTH
SLR


----------



## drillinto (29 December 2019)

Have a good year, Joe !

My OZ stocks:
LOM (Diamonds)
KLL (Potash)
NEA (Aerial imagery)
A2M (Food)


----------



## myrtie100 (29 December 2019)

@peter2 your spreadsheet is going to be massive


----------



## Black Eugene (29 December 2019)

KAI (top pick)
CPH (ganga)
FMG (twigs)
WPL (spec)


----------



## WillWorkForFood (29 December 2019)

CLQ Top pick
THC
CPV
MYX


----------



## kid hustlr (29 December 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> @peter2 your spreadsheet is going to be massive




Lolll I know - feels like spam??


----------



## rcm617 (29 December 2019)

SEQ Top Pick
EML
MCR
KSL


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

Please keep them coming.....   and PLEASE make sure your selections are 0.10 or greater

I'm filling the spreadsheet and there's lots of selections < 0.10. Arrgh.
I'll list them all later but if you self correct them with an updated post I'll see it and be forever grateful.

@john m    Please select another three.


----------



## forestl (29 December 2019)

REA -- Top pick
MEA
MGR
APT


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2019)

CVN
K2F
XF1
OGC
I have a lot under 10 cents that I see doing well anyway I hope the above do well for myself and holders


----------



## Jeezdad (29 December 2019)

VUK - money money money
STO - gas
MP1 - tech
CLV - riding the baby formula train

as long as i beat my Brother im happy


----------



## Kayaker (29 December 2019)

SXY - Senex Energy - my top pick
GNX - Genex Power
IRI - Integrated Research
RHP - Rhipe


----------



## fergee (29 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I like BUB and IMO has a great chance of some good growth from recent strategic business moves/ expansion into Asian markets.
> Recent capital raising should see them funded. If A2M, BAL or even BKL is considered as an indicator, well, you know the story.
> Results from Asia moves will tell the story in 2020.
> Good choice IMO!
> ...



Copper is the poorer mans silver


----------



## bngood (29 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Congratulations!
> You may stand a chance, because;
> 1. You have entered 4 stocks.
> 2. You have nominated your top pick.
> ...



Frugal rock,
We'll see! 
In post #2 you've picked 4 stocks and 3 backups so you have more entries than me?
I've attached a suggestion for your avatar:


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 December 2019)

*MAG* - (Top Pick) Copper/Gold porphyry play in close proximity to Boda discovery
*CWX* - gold play for flagship project in Vic but also has very good tenements located in Paterson (JV’s with RIO & FMG) and Fraser Range (JV with IGO)
*MZZ
LEX*

If replacements are required:
BRB
YRL


----------



## WeAreTheBorg (29 December 2019)

OK, let's have a swing:

AFT - Good old Afterpay, I think 2020 will be bigger in consumer credit
SYX - Senex Energy
PLX - Cause a I want a random


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

That was interesting.  Where did you advertise lately @Joe Blow. I'm guessing a few pubs and clubs. 
I'm thinking that many of them are from another forum trying to get the ASF cash prizes. 

If I've liked your post then you've provided four selections that meet the entry conditions. You may change one or any of them up until 12pm Dec 31st 2019. 

There are still *30/50 of last years competitors* that have not posted selections for 2020. 

These people need to provide replacement selections. 


@Miner @Joules MM1 @fiftyeight @hangseng @john m @Black Eugene


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

@WeAreTheBorg 
I assume you mean APT, SXY, PLX and what is your fourth selection? 
I will not assimilate your selections until they comply. The Borg don't do "random".


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> That was interesting.  Where did you advertise lately @Joe Blow. I'm guessing a few pubs and clubs.




I blasted out an email to the ASF member database this afternoon, so all of today's entrants are existing ASF members but many haven't been active for a while. Perhaps we'll see some of them more regularly now? I'm also seeing some old timers emerge from the shadows. It's great to see them back and posting again.


----------



## myrtie100 (29 December 2019)

Wow, that email was effective @Joe Blow .
I thought you'd been pounding the pavement!


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> Wow, that email was effective @Joe Blow .
> I thought you'd been pounding the pavement!




Nah, just pounding out some emails. Around 33,000. Thankfully it's not quite as exhausting as pounding the pavement.

I got a lot of Out of Office auto replies, so we might see some more entries in the morning when some people arrive at work.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> Wow, that email was effective @Joe Blow .
> I thought you'd been pounding the pavement!



Well, he has, the modern day equivalent of anyway.
I was thinking something was askew... like,
egads! those bots and algos are really really good these days...
Had forgotten "egads", love it. 
Cheers P2
F.Rock
PS, good work Joe.


----------



## mastercard (29 December 2019)

My tips for 2020 are:-

ALC,   PCK,    RCE,   TLS


----------



## finicky (29 December 2019)

I hold all, with little intention to trade ... 

*BC8* - Raised $5m @ 43c from Insts and Sophs a few months ago, now 31c although lower still possible. Gold resource and prospects 25 kms from Kalgoorlie, similar distance to NST's Kanowna Belle. Plan - open pits, contract mined, toll processed while exploring for a big one.
*CHN* - Solid punt on Vic Bendigo region undercover exploration.
*NST* - Because it's NST
*IMD* - Monthly bars piercing rising BB band on firm volume. Mining services, new drilling tech in the works. I'm expecting modest s.p gains 2020


----------



## MickP156686 (29 December 2019)

ALC - Top Pick, huge development year 2019, poised for more contracts in 2020 in particular in the UK.
BLG
LVT
EML


----------



## mastercard (30 December 2019)

ALC
RCE
TLS
PCK


----------



## aus_trader (30 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> I blasted out an email to the ASF member database this afternoon, so all of today's entrants are existing ASF members but many haven't been active for a while. Perhaps we'll see some of them more regularly now? I'm also seeing some old timers emerge from the shadows. It's great to see them back and posting again.



Great idea Joe. As you said, hopefully this will get a lot of the old timers and pure observers posting in the various threads in ASF and really get involved in 2020. Best of luck.


----------



## enoxparin (30 December 2019)

LBL - Top pick (may only just make it based on 100k trading rule)
TYR 
APX
EOS


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2019)

Update on the CY 2020 competition.   Approximately *70 members* have posted their entries.

Still 30/50 from last year haven't entered yet.


----------



## goodwin1991 (30 December 2019)

Z1P- ZipPay/Zip Money. riding the BNPL Train. i believe this has a lot of potential in 2020. expansion overseas. price has been corrected. only way to go is up now.

D20- Massive Drought hitting Australia atm, not many water supply companies on the market. 

LYC- Australian rare earth mining company with two major mines in W.A and a refining facility in Malaysia. Massive potential with signing a supply agreement with US Department of defence.

TLS- the roll out of 5G in Australia will do great things for the share price.


----------



## Nifty49 (30 December 2019)

Stocks I hold and I think will do well in 2020
PTX
PPK
MVP
RHT


----------



## dutchie (30 December 2019)

CSL   (top pick)
GMG
EVN
OSH


----------



## Rokewa (30 December 2019)

My selections

PPH ( Top selection)
VHT
AD8
RUL

The conviction on PPH centres around the combination of scaling opportunities and the already demonstrated operational leverage (applies to CY 2020 and beyond), future cash generation and a relatively low number of issued shares (EPS impact).

Rokewa


----------



## legs111 (30 December 2019)

MSB
JIN
SDV
CSL


----------



## peter068 (30 December 2019)

I too am in for a go
In order
STX Strike Energy
WZR Wizr
TWE Treasury Wine
PTX
Back up if any of the above fails 
OPY Openpay
WBC .. hope for bounce back

Peter068


----------



## Knobby22 (30 December 2019)

legs111 said:


> MSB
> JIN
> SDV
> CSL



Legs11, any chance you can write up something about SDV?


----------



## Younga (30 December 2019)

Here are my choices...
ZNO, MAT, OPY, KZA


----------



## Parse (30 December 2019)

KLL
SKO
PAR
RFF

Are we supposed to nominate our top pick of the four? I guess that would be KLL then as it constructs its Beyondie Sulphate of Potash Project - completion end 2020. Only current potash supplier project  in Oz.


----------



## Nifty49 (30 December 2019)

Nifty49 said:


> Stocks I hold and I think will do well in 2020
> PTX
> PPK
> MVP
> RHT




PTX under 10 cents, so will substitute RAP in lieu.  Waiting FDA clearance.


----------



## sunnypebbles (30 December 2019)

Nifty49 said:


> PTX under 10 cents, so will substitute RAP in lieu.  Waiting FDA clearance.



ALG
HIT
RMC
SCP


----------



## Logique (30 December 2019)

myrtie100 said:


> @peter2 your spreadsheet is going to be massive



Yes good point Myrtie, looks to have outgrown a spreadsheet app, and into the area of dedicated database program eg _MS Access ..e_asy for me to say!


----------



## barney (30 December 2019)

Its great to see a lot of long time lurking members having a crack at the competition and welcome (back) one and all

It's possible that many "part time" visitors to ASF may not realise that the longevity for @Joe Blow and the site literally depends on traffic created by constructive banter between the members.

With that in mind, I'm sure all Members would encourage all the "lurkers" to take a little time to throw up some regular posts in whatever thread/s they might be interested in.

Your opinion and input is important so please post away

ps For @peter2 's sanity perhaps we might all double check that their entries still fit the entry criteria at the start of the thread

Alternatively, if anyone would like to try and send Peter slightly troppo … as you were


----------



## bigdog (30 December 2019)

Joe and peter2

my picks are
SDA - SPEEDCAST INT (top pick)
LYC - LYNAS CORPORATION
SYR - SYRAH RESOURCES
CGC - COSTA GROUP


If replacements are required:
NXS - NEXT SCIENCE
OPY - OPENPAY GROUP


----------



## Craton (30 December 2019)

Missed this year so thanks Joe for the 2020 reminder mate, onya!

My tips picks are:

*A2M
EVN
THC *= top pick
*WOR*

Backups:
*AMP
WPL*


----------



## aus_trader (30 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Legs11, any chance you can write up something about SDV?



Hopefully legs111 will provide a more thorough explanation.

However I have come across SDV and pretty much all the other contenders in the water purification / treatment space when I was researching DE Mem Ltd (DEM). So please find the below table with the comparisons of each of their technologies used and valuations:


----------



## Davall10 (30 December 2019)

Picks for me
CAY
DEM
PAA
JRV (top pick)


----------



## Craton (30 December 2019)

Quick shout out to Peter2 for compiling the spreadsheets that he does. Thank you mate.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2019)

Craton said:


> Quick shout out to Peter2 for compiling the spreadsheets that he does. Thank you mate.




Yes, a big thanks to @peter2 for maintaining the yearly competition. Without him, it wouldn't happen.

To those who have entered in the last 24 hours, please review the rules of the competition (located in the first post in this thread), especially the following:



> No stocks that are trading at less than $0.10 on the day of entry may be entered.
> 
> A stock must have traded at least $100,000 in value in the five trading days prior to entry to be eligible.
> When entering, please be sure to post your top pick for 2020, the stock that you believe will gain the most in 2020 and the reasons why in the relevant stock thread.




If you have any questions, feel free to ask them in this thread. Please review your entry, and if it does not currently comply with the rules, please ensure that it does by midnight tomorrow night.

Thanks!


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2019)

Thank you all.   Currently approx *82* people have entered. 
If I've *liked* your post then your selections are in the spreadsheet. 

*I need additional and replacement selections from these members. *


I've been a little liberal with the volume requirement since the last week was a shortened holiday week. I have to draw a line somewhere and those marked with "VOL" are just a bit too low.


----------



## Miner (30 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> That was interesting.  Where did you advertise lately @Joe Blow. I'm guessing a few pubs and clubs.
> I'm thinking that many of them are from another forum trying to get the ASF cash prizes.
> 
> If I've liked your post then you've provided four selections that meet the entry conditions. You may change one or any of them up until 12pm Dec 31st 2019.
> ...



Hello Pete
Please find the missing stocks-
BGL
SIQ
DDR
RFF

Regards


peter2 said:


> Thank you all.   Currently approx *82* people have entered.
> If I've *liked* your post then your selections are in the spreadsheet.
> 
> *I need additional and replacement selections from these members. *
> ...




@peter2
Once again many thanks for the great service for all of us with lots of background work.
Some how my earlier posting with missing stocks did not go.
So I have provided the replacement 4 stocks again:
BGL
SIQ
DDR
RFF
==========
If the above fail, then please consider the back up stocks :
PPH
TLX


----------



## Stiffwood (30 December 2019)

Just hoping for some beginners luck. The old man gave me a couple of tips.
INR - Top Pick
CUV
NEA
SDA


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 December 2019)

..the volume thing ....alternative selection

VSO tp
GMA
AMP
SKI


----------



## access (30 December 2019)

My tips: SMN
              PIQ
              MWR
              OCC
Regretably my favourites are mainly under .10c


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2019)

CY2019 participants that have gone AWOL or have decided not to participate again. 

@Wyatt @willy1111 @leyy @Knobby22 @verce @sasch @luutzu @Triple B @systematic 
@SirRumpole @greggles @mikeroxoz @trillionaire#1 @PZ99 @debtfree 
@TLS @Roller_1 @Wysiwyg @qldfrog @Cam019 @Sdajii @jjbinks @basilio @mcgrath111 

I suspect quite a few are still on holidays and won't be back until the EOW.


----------



## Cam019 (30 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> CY2019 participants that have gone AWOL or have decided not to participate again.
> 
> @Wyatt @willy1111 @leyy @Knobby22 @verce @sasch @luutzu @Triple B @systematic
> @SirRumpole @greggles @mikeroxoz @trillionaire#1 @PZ99 @debtfree
> ...



I'm here Peter. Just lurking and letting all the trading days for the 2019CY expire so I know what equities are above the 10c threshold. You'll have my picks tomorrow evening.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 December 2019)

Still a day left.

1. MSB - hoping for 2.5 present price. Depends how trials go.
2. SPL starphma - hoping doubling of price but it won't do much short term
3. APT Afterpay,  underpriced, hoping for doubling
4. PNV Polynovo, safe tip only expect 50% rise.


----------



## dave39 (30 December 2019)

My tips
APT - Afterpay http://www.afterpaytouch.com/
Z1P - ZIP Co http://www.zipmoneylimited.com.au/ competitor to APT
EML - EML Payments http://www.emlpayments.com.au/ another in the cashless society
EOS - Electro Optic Systems http://www.eos-aus.com/ good if there is another war in Middle East etc


----------



## mangojoe (30 December 2019)

oh, too late for the party? 
FLC
CG1
DEM
EXL
I would prefer SES but it is currently at 9¢


----------



## Klogg (30 December 2019)

Klogg said:


> Sorry LPE won't qualify.
> 
> RUL instead




Sorry, forgot my top pick too... Third times a charm

ANO (Top Pick)
PPK
RUL
SMP


----------



## Ross@enna (30 December 2019)

Thanks Joe
My 20 cents worth...

SZL - my top pick
MDR
MSB
D20

Cheers


----------



## barney (30 December 2019)

dave39 said:


> My tips





mangojoe said:


> oh, too late for the party?




Hi Dave and Joe … just to clarify …. You need to *highlight* which Stock is your *"top"* pick, and make sure you post a brief (or long) reason in the individual Stock thread as to why you think it will perform well this year.

This helps inform the individual thread and it is also part of the "rules of engagement" to be involved in the comp

Cheers.

ps EXL looks interesting Mangoe ….. $80+ million market cap with $27+ million in cash … and a chart that has been belted recently … turnaround potential there!


----------



## Barto (30 December 2019)

NML (top pick)
DCG
NUF
AC8


----------



## mangojoe (30 December 2019)

mangojoe said:


> oh, too late for the party?
> FLC
> CG1
> DEM
> ...




1. FLC
2. EXL
3. CGI
DEM backup

Thank you, Barney. Will see what 2020 brings for the cannabis industry, it is a gamble.

*Top pick FLC*, it has been traded very modest and hardly got attention despite pulling great projects and being near profit. Compared to PET which overheated. CG1/DEM for similar reasons, very positive numbers/growth and water is getting more scarce day by day. EXL I feel has been handled way too rough cause the overall market has disappointed a lot but their news were quite positive from what I saw.

If my picks should not qualify just take me out, no worries. This is just a very quick stab in the dark 

PS: Ah ok now I understand what you mean by individual stock thread. I won't find the time sadly, on travels for the moment. Ignore my picks.


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Hopefully legs111 will provide a more thorough explanation.
> 
> However I have come across SDV and pretty much all the other contenders in the water purification / treatment space when I was researching DE Mem Ltd (DEM). So please find the below table with the comparisons of each of their technologies used and valuations:



Thinking outside the box, I like it.


----------



## Balder (30 December 2019)

Hi all, thanks for the email prompt, occasional lurker, no offence, just really play the Canadian markets mostly.

SVL my top pick, purely because I fancy Silver this year and as already been commented, so few global silver plays. 
SAU
OKU
NUS

Hope I meet the criteria, will post on the SVL thread and try and post a bit more in future.


----------



## Krillian (30 December 2019)

Hi all - im a newbie just created an account to see any posts for GLL. If I can play, I’ll throw down these 4 stocks

GLL
MWR
MDR
PGX

top stock GLL. Cheers


----------



## Knwee2 (30 December 2019)

Hi all, first time in this game.

NET (Top Pick)
NEU
MX1
APT

NET - average bought in around 6c.  They have a lot of promises to achieve, and huge market in Asia, now China next Japan.  As long as there are large subscription from any of Cloud Providers, the share price will triple.

NEU - waiting for either takeover or P3 result to catalyst the shareprice to $6

MX1 - hopefully the new partnership will work, and the defence project going well in 2020.  It can hit $0.50

APT - it will do well till consumers overly leverage and cannot afford to pay.  Long way to go.


----------



## robbo600 (30 December 2019)

OPY (top pick)
BUB
EML
THC


----------



## Knobby22 (30 December 2019)

mangojoe said:


> 1. FLC
> 2. EXL
> 3. CGI
> DEM backup
> ...



Yea, I own FLC. I agree with your comments. Hopeful.
Your picks I am sure will be counted.
It's only the first one you need to post and you wrote an explanation. Maybe copy and paste.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 December 2019)

I reckon the posting in the thread for the top pick could be deadline by end of January?
It's a hard time of year for it IMO.
Gives everyone a suitable amount of time to collect thoughts and reasons....? P2/ Joe?
Everyone is everywhere!
F.Rock


----------



## dave39 (30 December 2019)

APT - Afterpay http://www.afterpaytouch.com for youngsters in cashless society
Z1P - ZIP Co http://www.zipmoneylimited.com.au/ also for cashless society APT competitor
EML - EML Payments http://www.emlpayments.com.au/ also in modern cashless society
EOS - ELECTRO OPTIC SYSTEMS http://www.eos-aus.com/ warfare stock in case Middle East blows up


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2019)

I think it should be early January, mainly because the sentiment can change when industries and Governments world wide starts up, after the christmas break.
I actually thought the picking would have closed 31 December.
Otherwise the competition should be opened in early January and closed at the end of January, most have picked on 2019 sentiment.


----------



## brekdal (30 December 2019)

Ac8
agh
dxb
occ


----------



## MickP156686 (30 December 2019)

MickP156686 said:


> ALC - Top Pick, huge development year 2019, poised for more contracts in 2020 in particular in the UK.
> BLG
> LVT
> EML



If BLG don’t meet the criteria please use NAN


----------



## bozowasp (30 December 2019)

LYC Trade wars plus US military contracts
ISX improve due to regulatory concerns
APT sleeping giant
EVN


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 December 2019)

*AHZ* ($0.105) Admedus, heart valve and vessel scaffolding. Been in the dumps, but showing a leg recently.
*OSL* ($0.170) Oncosil Medical. Cancer therapeutics. A flakey biotech either going nowhere, or somewhere.
*BGT* ($0.195) Bio-Gene Technology. Similar.
*QHL* ($0.120) Quickstep Holdings. Hi-tech carbon fibre bits for military aircraft. OZ's token contribution to the F35.

Listed in order of (he laughs) spectacular presumed gains.

Apologies for brevity: I'll try and expand by COB tomorrow in the code-specific threads.

Thanks Joe! And good luck all.

Regards, P


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2019)

AMP - top pick
S32
EVN
NAB

These all came up in the output of an experimental pattern recognition system. Emphasis on the word "experimental" there so don't take that as advice.....


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2019)

Reminder that if *Peter2* has *liked* your post then your selections qualify and they're in the spreadsheet.

Sadly there are more replacements required from these people.

@bozowasp  ISX is suspended and therefore has not traded >100K last week. Replacement please.

@Balder  SAU not enough volume traded (only ~65K). Replacement please.




ps: I do know that my volume data is from the ASX and does not include Chi-X volume.


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2019)

Stocks selected by 5 or more people.  97 competitors so far.


----------



## WeAreTheBorg (31 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> @WeAreTheBorg
> I assume you mean APT, SXY, PLX and what is your fourth selection?
> I will not assimilate your selections until they comply. The Borg don't do "random".




I yes, hit post while dealing with demanding 5month old. Let me clean this up:

APT is top pick 
SXY
PLX
*then* BKL

Thanks!


----------



## Daber (31 December 2019)

SDV
GOR
SHV
PME


----------



## GaryS (31 December 2019)

CVN
UWL
AVH
PBH


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 December 2019)

APV ( top pick )
SGQ
RMS
GLN

Thanks Joe
( Hope my picks are not too close to others ,time prevented a look at everyones tips )


----------



## greggles (31 December 2019)

GOR
KLL - Top Pick
SVY
VHT

Fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## Kaya (31 December 2019)

My pick for 2020
WSR (top Pick)
NAN
XRO
CHN


----------



## Logique (31 December 2019)

sptrawler said:


> I think it should be early January, mainly because the sentiment can change when industries and Governments world wide starts up, after the christmas break.
> I actually thought the picking would have *closed 31 December*.
> Otherwise the competition should be opened in early January and closed at the end of January, most have picked on 2019 sentiment.



Yes I think it opens up a potential minefield if not kept to market annual opening date deadline


----------



## jjbinks (31 December 2019)

thanks for organising this again 

My picks 
INA(Ingenia)
AVN (Aventus)
CDA(Codan limited)
RMC(Resimac group)

Cheers
Jj


----------



## barney (31 December 2019)

jjbinks said:


> thanks for organising this again
> My picks
> INA(Ingenia)
> AVN (Aventus)
> ...




Ditto to your thanks to the organisers/sponsors Binks  .… 

Peter however will be asking which is your "top" pick in a moment so I thought I'd save him the time


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2019)

OK, just for a giggle, I'm going to have a punt too. However, I'm going to take an unorthodox approach. Instead of choosing individual stocks, I'm going to pick LICs that invest in small caps. 

Should be an interesting experiment.

WMI
NCC
WGB - Top Pick
MFF


----------



## access (31 December 2019)

Lodged my entry yesterday but did not include top pick.
It is my first company on the list -SMN.


----------



## Balder (31 December 2019)

Hi Peter2

Replace SAU with SYR please.


----------



## jancha (31 December 2019)

TGH
AMA
ERA
EGA


----------



## barney (31 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm going to take an unorthodox approach.




  Good plan.  
MFF has been a solid performer for a long time!



jancha said:


> TGH
> AMA
> ERA
> EGA




Pete will want your "top" pick @jancha


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2019)

It would be nice if all entrants could make some kind of comment, or post their reasons as to why their top pick is their top pick, in the thread on that particular stock.

I know we have a lot of new entrants this year, but it is mentioned in the first post in the thread. It doesn't require much effort, just a sentence or two, and it makes things much more interesting.


----------



## finicky (31 December 2019)

Hi, are we allowed to change a pick before the period kicks off?
If allowed, my preferred selection would now be:

*BC8 
CHN
NST
KCN  *- Could have a international court settlement awarded during the year

BC8  - is top pick

Sorry for the inconvenience to the organizer. No big deal if you'd rather let my original selection stand


----------



## brerwallabi (31 December 2019)

Didn’t notice there had to be a top pick so I will nominate GMN as my top pick from selections.
I also posted in the GMN thread yesterday


----------



## jbarton1049 (31 December 2019)

My Choices  for 2020 are:
SLR(Top Pick because is undervalued by Morningstar and Strong Buy by Consensus)
Z1P
CVN
RHT

Backups are:   GOR,  OPY


----------



## systematic (31 December 2019)

Thanks @Joe Blow @peter2 & Sponsor!

*MML *Medusa Mining
*SSG *Shaver Shop
*TBR *Tribune Resources (I promise I didn't look at yours first, @peter2 hope PET has a great year!)
*ASH *Ashley Services Group


----------



## Hutcho (31 December 2019)

ANZ
WOW
CSL
ORG

Keeping it simple


----------



## blackrock (31 December 2019)

Hi everyone
CVN top
LYC
ctp
swm
Cheers heres to a great 2020


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2019)

Hutcho said:


> ANZ
> WOW
> CSL
> ORG
> ...



Top pick Hutcho?


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2019)

finicky said:


> Hi, are we allowed to change a pick before the period kicks off?



Most certainly!
I don't dare change my picks though, don't want to get on P2'S bad side cause he messes with my brain.


----------



## rcm617 (31 December 2019)

Hi Peter, sorry to inconvenience you but could I replace KSL with AHZ since it has stayed over 10c today. Thanks.


----------



## jjbinks (31 December 2019)

jjbinks said:


> thanks for organising this again
> 
> My picks
> INA(Ingenia)
> ...





INA is my top pick.

Sorry p2


----------



## Aggitta (31 December 2019)

Hi,

My picks are as follows:

NWH (NRW Holdings)
PPH (Pushpay Holdings)
WQG (WCM Global Growth)
SMR (Smartpay Holdings)
MVP (Medical Developments International)

My top pick is MVP, solely because of its stellar growth in 2019 - and MVP = Most Valuable Player!

Cheers,

A


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2019)

Aggitta

4 candidates not Five 
Good luck


----------



## kid hustlr (31 December 2019)

tech/a said:


> Aggitta
> 
> 4 candidates not Five
> Good luck




Hi tech are any of your tips short able?

Based on you fy19 performance I figure it's worth asking!!


----------



## swisadv (31 December 2019)

Good luck everyone.

NST
ALU
AKP
JIN


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2019)

kid hustlr said:


> Hi tech are any of your tips short able?
> 
> Based on you fy19 performance I figure it's worth asking!!




Already done mate.
CFD’S

Good luck everyone 
If I finish last again this year 
I’ll shout everyone a drink at
The Beach Tavern Moana SA
On Jan 6 2021

Stay safe and make this decade the best yet.


----------



## barney (31 December 2019)

tech/a said:


> Aggitta
> 
> 4 candidates not Five
> Good luck




25% potential increase if no one had noticed  … clever game plan

PS MVP is also my top pick @Aggitta …… commiserations for the yearly comp


----------



## craigj (31 December 2019)

thanks joe for the comp.

1. nmt
2.dem
3. pls
4. tbr


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2019)

_Marker_: On the 11th page . .     112 competitors so far. . .

If *Peter2* has *liked* your post then your selections have been entered.

Recent problems with proposed selections;

@Aggitta  You've posted five, we only need four. One has to go, please (ditch the fundie)

@jancha  EGA seems suspended or taken over. Replacement needed.


----------



## Crom (31 December 2019)

Hi Joe,

KSN, SYR, CAI, RDM.

Happy New year!


----------



## Wyatt (31 December 2019)

Hi @Joe Blow & @peter2 

Punts for 2020
EOS  - (Top Pick) Cause everyone loves their war toys
BPT   - Growing Oiler
RHP   - IT services piggy backer hopefully
WAF  - High initial grades and low 1st year AISC


----------



## Cam019 (1 January 2020)

I'll take:

*CEL - Top pick
RFG
WZR
AC8*


----------



## sptrawler (1 January 2020)

Please give us an early correction in 2020, so I can jump on some of these great picks.


----------



## Padowan (1 January 2020)

Joe
I would like to enter the following:
MCR - Top pick
GOR
BSX
STX


----------



## aus_trader (1 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Please give us an early correction in 2020, so I can jump on some of these great picks.




Sounds like you are expecting a drop in 2020 and got cash lined up to take advantage


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Please give us an early correction in 2020, so I can jump on some of these great picks.




We don't need a correction. I've also been impressed by many of the selections that my scans have not found. My value traded parameter excluded many of the good looking weekly trends that have started in the small cap sector.


----------



## systematic (1 January 2020)

Sorry, picks posted in ranked order, so MML will be mine, cheers

Happy New Year!


----------



## sptrawler (1 January 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Sounds like you are expecting a drop in 2020 and got cash lined up to take advantage



I always have some cash lined up, I'm an allow for the worst, hope for the best sort of guy.
My wife would say, a born worrier.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 January 2020)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/z1p-apt-prediction-competition.35127/

G'day Al,
Another one for the thinkers!
Entries close end of 15/1/2020
Cheers


----------



## Jase-W (1 January 2020)

Hi Joe

Ill try my luck with
CYL
DNK
SZL
FDV

Thanks


----------



## debtfree (1 January 2020)

Doh ... I asked this in last year's thread. 
@Joe Blow I know it is past midnight 31st so is it too late to put an entry in as I noticed the thread is still unlocked? I didn't know if that was intentional so get a few more in. No dramas at all if too late. 
If it's not too late I'm going to pick some rough ones and hope.
EGN
KYK
RED(Top Pick)
MAH


----------



## T0BY (1 January 2020)

I understand I may have missed the boat also, but my picks would be..

IMM (Top Pick)
SPL
PXS
MSB


----------



## oilleak (1 January 2020)

JAT....Trying to crack the infant formulae market in China......Exporter/Producer
WBT...Puter Chips.
AMI....Metals . Gold.
WGO....GAS local and overseas.


----------



## oilleak (1 January 2020)

WBT...Puter Chips.
AMI....Metals . Gold.
WGO....GAS local and overseas.
STX.....GAS local.

Cancel above JAT under 10c.

Cheers.


----------



## leyy (1 January 2020)

Sorry have been overseas managed to get a VPN connection in China. If I am not too late to enter the competition my stock picks are:

APT
APX
JIN
WTC

I'm feeling that the tech stocks got beaten down in the last 6 months of 2019 and a re-rating should be coming in for 2020.

The reason for the stock selections are that they have been in my long term SMSF portfolio for many years and I continue to be a strong holder and believer.

Cheers leyy


----------



## barney (1 January 2020)

oilleak said:


> WBT...Puter Chips.
> AMI....Metals . Gold.
> WGO....GAS local and overseas.
> STX.....GAS local.
> ...





leyy said:


> Sorry have been overseas managed to get a VPN connection in China. If I am not too late to enter the competition my stock picks are:
> APT
> APX
> JIN
> WTC




Just checking for Peter2's benefit guys ….

Are your respective *"Top"* picks AMI ….. and APT?? … Need to specify your "top pick" and post in the individual Stock thread.  Cheers


----------



## basilio (1 January 2020)

Hope this is still open.  Wanted to put my picks in a couple of days ago but  no access to ASF.

Picks

KLA.  Solid gold producer.  Excellent Australian gold mine near Bendigo giving great results
RMD  Res Med.  Generally a decent growth stock in sleep products
HZR   Has a very exciting mechanism for producing low cost hydrogen. Starting a pilot plant in March. If it is succesful it should do very well
TLG  Talga Resources. Lots of promises of excellent graphene products and battery technology. If 2020 is the  year should do well.

Most likely .  KLA should be a steady improver


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2020)

I'm still entering selections until Joe tells me to stop.
Currently there are 113 valid entries and 9 invalid entries. 



There is still time to submit a valid entry and to fix one up.


----------



## Faramir (1 January 2020)

Hi @peter2 I hope that I am not too late.

PET - top pick
MYX - unfortunate 2-3 years, it will turn around
CLQ - another shocker
EML - something good will come out of the blue.

I will post just a simple one line sentence for each stock.


----------



## leyy (1 January 2020)

barney said:


> Just checking for Peter2's benefit guys ….
> 
> Are your respective *"Top"* picks AMI ….. and APT?? … Need to specify your "top pick" and post in the individual Stock thread.  Cheers





Thanks for picking this up top pick indeed will be APT.


----------



## Sdajii (1 January 2020)

After an incredibly bad 2019 I'm not really prepared, but I'll take a stab anyway. I sure hope 2020 is better for me than 2019 was.

SDA (Top pick, literally just because it shares the first three letters with Sdaji)
APT
Z1P
NEA

If needed, my backup choice is SYR


----------



## aus_trader (2 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I always have some cash lined up, I'm an allow for the worst, hope for the best sort of guy.
> My wife would say, a born worrier.




Actually not a bad idea sptrawler, market have run hot so good to be prepared for a pull back.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 January 2020)

OK. I think that's where we'll finish up with entries for the 2020 Full CY Competition.

We have a record amount of entries this year. I hope it is just as exciting a competition as it was in 2019.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> I'm still entering selections until Joe tells me to stop.
> Currently there are 113 valid entries and 9 invalid entries.
> 
> View attachment 99406
> ...



Peter, do not worry about any entry of mine: BBOZ is not volatile enough to get any ranking and my favorites are much shared already


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2020)

QF

but not all together 
Come on 
Be in it!,


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Peter, do not worry about any entry of mine: BBOZ is not volatile enough to get any ranking and my favorites are much shared already



I think you missed the cut off to exit QF. Good to have you on board.
BBOZ might just be the ticket if you consider 3 sideways stocks and a multibagger might be what it takes.
Remember, it's an art in itself picking something that will close strongly.


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

Ok so bearish to have a chance even if i think we will end up higher
Bboz self explanatory in crash
Gor,svl, kla for gold as protection
Rmd for usd exposure and run to safety


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

Only if not too late Peter


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2020)

barney said:


> Just checking for Peter2's benefit guys ….
> 
> Are your respective *"Top"* picks AMI ….. and APT?? … Need to specify your "top pick" and post in the individual Stock thread.  Cheers




Top pick STX for mine .

Cheers.


----------



## sotheby (2 January 2020)

Can I still enter . . . if not too late? My picks are:
COG
RND
NST
AMC

Thanks and regards!


----------



## barney (2 January 2020)

sotheby said:


> Can I still enter . . . if not too late? My picks are:
> COG
> RND
> NST
> ...




I don't personally have a problem with a late entry under certain circumstances/conditions but @Joe Blow has the final say on that. 

I know last year I rambled on about late entries gaining admission if they took certain penalties so no undue advantage was gained, but I understand as was pointed out last year … rules are rules.

I guess given your 4 selections have all gone down today, you would certainly not be gaining any advantage by taking yesterday's prices as your starting point .... but in the end... over to Joe

On the flip side …… You have been an ASF member since 2015 …….. and this is your first post! 

I suspect there may be lots more to your story whether you gain admission to the comp or not.

Please feel free to add in the gaps


----------



## debtfree (2 January 2020)

The selection COG is < 0.10


----------



## Miner (3 January 2020)

tech/a said:


> Already done mate.
> CFD’S
> 
> Good luck everyone
> ...



@tech/a  - great to see a promise to host drink to all (airfares included for people coming to Adelaide from interstates )  which with you would not require to comply. Because 2020 is very different and you can not be the last . That is for me .
But no drink from me because I will be broke already to host a drink for myself. LOL


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2020)

There are *117* entries into the CY2020 competition. 

I will accept replacements for those who posted their intent to participate before the deadline but didn't post four valid selections. If they don't post replacements this week-end, I'll assume they're not interested.


----------



## Sdajii (4 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> There are *117* entries into the CY2020 competition.
> 
> I will accept replacements for those who posted their intent to participate before the deadline but didn't post four valid selections. If they don't post replacements this week-end, I'll assume they're not interested.
> 
> View attachment 99433




Where can we see if our selections are all valid and we've been entered?


----------



## tinhat (4 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> There are *117* entries into the CY2020 competition.
> 
> I will accept replacements for those who posted their intent to participate before the deadline but didn't post four valid selections. If they don't post replacements this week-end, I'll assume they're not interested.
> 
> View attachment 99433



I have a couple of points of feedback regarding your classifications.

1. SGQ are exploring for nickel. They are a nickel play.

2. WZR should not be characterised as a buy-now-pay-later lender because that's not what they do. They provide unsecured personal loans in direct competition to the banks (their loan book is fairly high quality as measured by customer credit rating and default rate) and more recently end of novated lease car finance through their partnership with Smart Group.


----------



## peter2 (4 January 2020)

Sdajii said:


> Where can we see if our selections are all valid and we've been entered?




Here.


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2020)

How goods that 
What an amazing number of entries!,


----------



## Knobby22 (4 January 2020)

tech/a said:


> How goods that
> What an amazing number of entries!,



Yes, it will take a lot of effort and luck to come first or last.


----------



## aus_trader (4 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Here.
> View attachment 99445
> View attachment 99446



Thank you for compiling such a huge list @peter2 must've been so much work compared to last year's few entries.


----------



## Sdajii (4 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Here.
> View attachment 99445
> View attachment 99446




Thanks! Looks like I'm all set for the fun. Or to humiliate myself again like 2019! Or maybe even do well again... who knows?

Thanks for putting in the time to do this


----------



## aus_trader (4 January 2020)

Sdajii said:


> Thanks! Looks like I'm all set for the fun. Or to humiliate myself again like 2019! Or maybe even do well again... who knows?
> 
> Thanks for putting in the time to do this




I think you'll do better than last year Sdajii, you've got a diversified selection and you are not backing the same old petroleum stock. Best of luck !


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Here.
> View attachment 99445
> View attachment 99446



Did I miss the boat or are my eyes too full of ash? Can't see any entry for myself...? Cheers.
F.Rock
PS, still waiting for the worm...
Edit; found me, relax everybody!
Bundanoon getting evacuated, house's lost already, hope all are safe.
Winds have turned to crap


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, it will take a lot of effort and luck to come first or last.



I usually still manage to get a chance at the later


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Did I miss the boat or are my eyes too full of ash? Can't see any entry for myself...? Cheers.
> F.Rock
> PS, still waiting for the worm...
> Edit; found me, relax everybody!
> ...



So what is your status now?
Handling ok?


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2020)

Thanks QF.
From around midnight to 4am was a worry with winds and gusts around 25% greater than predicted. Chunks of ash, black leaves all over the place this morning. Battered looking birds in the yard this morning drinking from the water buckets strategically set around the place.
Went for a quick drive around the big block at 1am to see if there was any spotting in the paddocks, was pleased to not see any.
Wind has eased, but as long as it's coming from the south, still a worry.
Forming a rant that will go into general chat sometime. Cheers
F.Rock


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks QF.
> From around midnight to 4am was a worry with winds and gusts around 25% greater than predicted. Chunks of ash, black leaves all over the place this morning. Battered looking birds in the yard this morning drinking from the water buckets strategically set around the place.
> Went for a quick drive around the big block at 1am to see if there was any spotting in the paddocks, was pleased to not see any.
> Wind has eased, but as long as it's coming from the south, still a worry.
> ...



You take care, i sympathize and actually hope i will never go through what you experienced.
As we put our house on sale, we did a great cleaning job 6 months ago, and there is really not much i can do to be better prepared ..except burn off hills on property..
And getting an extra 20m fire hose which has been out of stock for so long I had to cancel the order from the pump shop
But i remember the feeling of helplessness taking over and the rage reading BS by people in papers news and social media..
And the dread of even more BS regulations which will follow up in the coming years
Stay safe, yesterday the wind started unexpectedly and even after the xmas rain, the angst started again even here


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2020)

qldfrog said:


> You take care, i sympathize and actually hope i will never go through what you experienced.
> As we put our house on sale, we did a great cleaning job 6 months ago, and there is really not much i can do to be better prepared ..except burn off hills on property..
> And getting an extra 20m fire hose which has been out of stock for so long I had to cancel the order from the pump shop
> But i remember the feeling of helplessness taking over and the rage reading BS by people in papers news and social media..
> ...



And my apologies.this is not the thread for it


----------



## barney (5 January 2020)

qldfrog said:


> And my apologies.this is not the thread for it




I don't see a problem Frog ….. Being a 12 month thread where the initial objective of the thread (entries) has been established ….. 

I'd say voicing concerns over the welfare of other ASF punters is in fact a worthy extension of the thread


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2020)

Thanks guys, years come and go without an event to remember them by... will always remember 2020 though. Currently raining and the cool moist air is thick with the sweet smell of wet charcoal... wouldn't have thought that would be a smell sweet in many ways.
Spare a thought for those who have lost all, including loved ones, and for those who a horrible situation may or will, still unfold. It's not over yet, never will be in Australia. 
Hope you're happy with your light rail, Clover Moore and Gladys B. Biggest waste of taxpayers money that could've been put to use to save lives and people's dwellings and probably still have $500 million leftover...
F.Rick


----------



## barney (5 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> * Currently raining* and the cool moist air is thick with the sweet smell of wet charcoal...




Nice ..... Let the rain rain goddamn it


----------



## So_Cynical (6 January 2020)

Great job Peter, very professional and much appreciated.


----------



## Logique (7 January 2020)

I reckon the bugs made a late lunge at the line in 2019:


Peter2 - I agree with everyones comments.
Secondly, and low priority of course - if there is a final version of the 2019 spreadsheet, wouldn't mind seeing it.  I reckon the run down the straight had a golden tinge!


----------



## peter2 (7 January 2020)

@Logique  2019 is so last year. I'll post it in the 2019 thread.


----------



## peter2 (10 January 2020)

End of the 2nd week of the year and I bet you're all wondering who's on top. Who are the early leaders?  The things I do for you. Without further ado, I present to you, the current top 10. 
@fiftyeight @Cam019 @Kaya


----------



## tech/a (11 January 2020)

Who’s last !


----------



## finicky (11 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> End of the 2nd week of the year and I bet you're all wondering who's on top. Who are the early leaders?



Can't believe it - I was honestly readying myself to be self deprecatory.


----------



## fiftyeight (11 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> End of the 2nd week of the year and I bet you're all wondering who's on top. Who are the early leaders?  The things I do for you. Without further ado, I present to you, the current top 10.
> @fiftyeight @Cam019 @Kaya
> 
> View attachment 99606




I am like a 100:1 roughie that leads early, just to give the punters a taste


----------



## frugal.rock (11 January 2020)

Interesting to see WZR up 50% and 4 out the 6 current leaders "holding".
This is a stock I noticed in December but put it in a watchlist and forgot about it... quick glance research now makes it look interesting and still early on in the growth phase.
A good competition entry IMO!
F.Rock


----------



## barney (11 January 2020)

tech/a said:


> Who’s last !




Lol … 

That would have been my shortest post ever … except now I've written "that would have been my shortest post ever" (twice) so its not short anymore


----------



## peter2 (11 January 2020)

2019's "lanterne rouge" is in the top 20. 
Unfortunately your tireless administrator is near last.


----------



## aus_trader (12 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> 2019's "lanterne rouge" is in the top 20.
> Unfortunately your tireless administrator is near last.




Still too early P2, let's see how our water purification plays and Au/Ag plays turn out in a year's time. Hopefully a roaring come back ! ?


----------



## Zaxon (13 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Here.
> View attachment 99445
> View attachment 99446



I don't see my entries listed.


----------



## peter2 (13 January 2020)

It's possible that I may have missed somebody's selections but so far it hasn't been bought to my attention. 




1st page: 3rd row, 4th column.


----------



## peter2 (13 January 2020)

Give me a break.....  1st page: 6th row, 3rd column. @sptrawler


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Give me a break.....  1st page: 6th row, 3rd column. @sptrawler



Yes sorry, I clicked only on the end link, my appologies. 
Realised too late and deleted post.


----------



## Joules MM1 (17 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> 2019's "lanterne rouge" is in the top 20.
> Unfortunately your tireless administrator is near last.



..thankyou for giving us the false sense of  security...we're onto your jedi mind games...we know how this ends with you ripping pass us at the last minute....


----------



## Black Eugene (19 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> That was interesting.  Where did you advertise lately @Joe Blow. I'm guessing a few pubs and clubs.
> I'm thinking that many of them are from another forum trying to get the ASF cash prizes.
> 
> If I've liked your post then you've provided four selections that meet the entry conditions. You may change one or any of them up until 12pm Dec 31st 2019.
> ...



Sorry just looked at this, have been on holidays and now back at work in Panama with a dodgy internet connection. If I can still change my pick that was under 0.10 make it OVH please


----------



## peter2 (24 January 2020)

The current Jan 20 monthly comp leader has started 2020 very well. 
@Cam019  selected CEL in the yearly comp as well as the Jan comp.




The good thing for the rest of us is that these small spec's don't have any staying power.


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2020)

*CY 2020 comp. results at the end of Jan:* 

_Leader:_ @Cam019 *+36%
*
_2nd:_ @kiwichief *+32%*
_3rd:_ @Knobby22 *+29%
*
Due to the large number of competitors this year I won't be providing the usual monthly stats or recognition of outstanding monthly gains. 

_Note: There's bound to be some mistakes in the spreadsheet. I came across a few formula errors as I was entering the closing prices. Please let me know of the following errors only. _
_(1) Missing competitors (there's two sheets). _
_(2) Incorrect stock codes._
_(3) Averaging formula errors_
_(4) Incorrect Dec31st closing price. _

_I'm not concerned by incorrect monthly closing prices as they will change at the end of each month. The only important prices are the two Dec31st ones. _

_


_


----------



## Parse (1 February 2020)

Who's that bloke in 4th last?


----------



## finicky (2 February 2020)

Decimal point error Mickydizzle84
DDR is 6.74, recorded as 0.674


----------



## tech/a (2 February 2020)

Parse said:


> Who's that bloke in 4th last?




not me —— yet


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 February 2020)

finicky said:


> Decimal point error Mickydizzle84
> DDR is 6.74, recorded as 0.674




that takes @Mickydizzle84 total to 5.55% +

well spotted


----------



## debtfree (27 February 2020)

It will be interesting to see what damage has been done this month to all competitors. I know 2 of mine have copped a belting.


----------



## peter2 (28 February 2020)

*CY2020 Competition update for Feb:*   XAO *-9%* this month

_*Leader:*_ @Tumbarumba  +15%

_*2nd:* @explod  +10%_

_*3rd:*_ @finicky  +9%  @trillionaire#1  +9%

_Honorable mention:_ @Miner for being the ONLY one to profit in Feb. (quick check)



Is there any point posting the second half?  If you're not in the top 60 who cares. 
Hang on, I'm not in the top 60. Post it please.


----------



## peter2 (28 February 2020)

Parse said:


> Who's that bloke in 4th last?




@Parse It's payback time.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 February 2020)

I made the jump from page 2 to page 1


----------



## Miner (29 February 2020)

peter2 said:


> *CY2020 Competition update for Feb:*   XAO *-9%* this month
> 
> _*Leader:*_ @Tumbarumba  +15%
> 
> ...



Thanks @peter2  for giving me the roll of honours for Feb .
Big billion dollar question is who will be the survivors from Corniv in 2020. USA is now joining the world. Large mines have asked their staff to stay off work at least for 2 weeks even if they have visited Bally.
So panic will hit further on market with so many ships are just stranded off to and from China.
Lots of experts who have no stake are giving lectures through several seminars with changing statements because they have  no clue of recovery.


----------



## Padowan (29 February 2020)

peter2 said:


> *CY2020 Competition update for Feb:*   XAO *-9%* this month
> 
> _*Leader:*_ @Tumbarumba  +15%
> 
> ...



Thanks @peter2 for posting the rankings, a sea of red, not pretty. My resources focussed picks may need more than 10 months to recover!!


----------



## Parse (29 February 2020)

peter2 said:


> @Parse It's payback time.




I noticed I was on both pages


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 March 2020)

"he whom loses least wins"

someone on a thread 2007


----------



## peter2 (11 March 2020)

Yikes, I hope my monitors have enough red pixels for this month. 
Feb's top 9.


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2020)

What a month! We'll all remember March 2020.  
I'll see how we ended up for the month after tennis this evening. There's going to be lots of red ink.


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2020)

There only two competitors showing a profit at the end of March. They're the only ones to have picked one of the years best performers, CHN. They deserve a post of their own while I sort through the wreckage.

Special mention to @finicky and @Kaya for an excellent selection (so far this year).


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2020)

*Update End of March 2020*:   The XAO index dropped 21.5% and is now -24.9% for 2020.

There are 31/118 (26%) competitors above the XAO. This is an improvement from last month (23%). 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 There are two pages and you don't want to be on the second.

ps: Tennis cancelled for the foreseeable future.


----------



## peter2 (19 April 2020)

The leaders are forging ahead thanks to their selection of CHN (+447% ytd).


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2020)

End of another month but there's no need for an update, is there? 
The owners of Chalice gold mines (*CHN*) have it all to themselves ? 

Well, not so. There's now another 13 competitors in the green and chasing the leaders hard. 
Apart from the +70% - +80% monthly gain from the two leaders there's been a few other large gains thanks to the price rise in *MSB* (+40ppts). 

Big Blue is still formatting the ladder for this months update. If you're not on the first page, think about next year.


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2020)

*April 2020 EOM update*:  XAO index gained 7ppts and is currently *-17.7%* ytd.

_Leader_: @finicky *+110%*
_2nd_: @Kaya *+102%*

_3rd_:  @Ross@enna *+23%*
_4th_: @explod *+22%* 

_Portfolios in the green (> 0%)_: 15/ 118 (*13%*)

_Competitors beating the XAO index_:  61/118 (*52%*) 

_Biggest gains for the month_:  
Kaya + 80%, finicky +78%, @Knobby22  +47%, @legs111 +40%


----------



## systematic (30 April 2020)

@peter2 We're back on page 1; oh, yeah!


----------



## jjbinks (30 April 2020)

wow i'm not far from the end of page 2


----------



## aus_trader (30 April 2020)

jjbinks said:


> wow i'm not far from the end of page 2



What a tough year it's been so far. If people bought the stocks they tipped, then the vast majority of the positions will be in the red !


----------



## peter2 (29 May 2020)

*EOM May20 update*:     XAO is currently *-13.7%* for the CY20. 

Our tearaway leaders remain in front, but the pack is closing in. 

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+122%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+95%*

_*3rd, 4th, 5th*_:   @Tumbarumba , @Knobby22 , @Ross@enna *+46%



*
And the second page . . . 




_Honorable mentions for May_: 
@mastercard  +34%, @Sdajii, @dave39  +31%, @Tumbarumba , @Knobby22  +30%, 
@Cam019  +27%, @slo20  +26%

_Competitors above Zero:_ 45/118 (38%) 
_Competitors above XAO_:  86/118 (73%)  ASF members "rock".


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2020)

Another month has passed. We're half way through the year. No change to the top 3. 
The middle of the pack (mean value) did improve, so we might get an interesting finish. 

I've done the data entry, sorted the order and just have to cut & paste the June results. 
But first there's tennis tonight. Will post final results later on. (tease)


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2020)

*EOM June 20 update*: XAO is currently *-11.8%* for the CY20.


_*Leader*_: @finicky *+129%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+100%*

_*3rd*_: @Tumbarumba *+64%
*



And the second page . . .




_Honorable mentions for June_:
@peter068 +27%,  @Jase-W  +25%, @Sdajii +22%, @aus_trader  +20%,

_Competitors above Zero:_ 50/118 (42%)  higher than last month
_Competitors above XAO_: 77/118 (65%)  lower than last month


----------



## peter2 (1 July 2020)

_Note_:  I haven't got a back-adjusted value for *AVH* yet after their recent redomiciling to the US.


----------



## peter2 (9 July 2020)

_*Ripples in the pond*_.
Today's massive spike in *SZL* has catapulted @Ross@enna into third place.

However the demand for gold stocks has increased @finicky 's lead over @Kaya.
If gold continues it's inexorable rise until the EOY then _*finicky is home and hosed*_. The other gold portfolios are too far behind to catch up.

A significant move in *SWF* has pushed @aus_trader right up behind the leaders. Sneaky one Aus.


----------



## aus_trader (9 July 2020)

peter2 said:


> A significant move in *SWF* has pushed @aus_trader right up behind the leaders. Sneaky one Aus.



Thanks Peter2, it's done surprisingly well. I am also encouraged by the uplift in Silver stocks which tend to lag behind Gold stocks. So my Silver pick may still outperform still, given there is very few pure Silver plays on the whole of asx.

We are into July and I haven't lost hope for my stocks to come through and shine...


----------



## peter2 (28 July 2020)

One more trading week to end July 20. 
Will the surging precious metal prices lift the gold bugs into the top spots? 

Not likely, our current leader (@finicky ) has four gold stocks in their selections and has pulled further in front.  Well played.


----------



## finicky (28 July 2020)

Market upheaval before year's out could well upset the apple cart. Anyone who picked BEAR or BBOZ could surge from behind in the straight. Or maybe a high tech or biotech selection. Gold won't be spared.
".. their selections" how woke and rainbow peter2, snicker


----------



## peter2 (31 July 2020)

*EOM July 20 update*:   XAO is currently *-10.9%* for the CY20.

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+154%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+107%*

_*3rd*_: @Ross@enna *+64%*
*
Big movers for July: (> 30%)*
@mastercard  +45% (RCE), 
@Ross@enna +42% (SZL), 
@fergee  +41% (SVL), 
@Jase-W +40% (SZL), 
@aus_trader  +36% (SVL), 
@BlindSquirrel  +35% (VMT, 5GN), 
@qldfrog  +33% (SVL), 
@peter068 +30% (OPY), 

_Competitors above Zero:_ 62/118 (52%) higher than last month
_Competitors above XAO_: 81/118 (69%) Higher than last month




Page 2 (with a legend explaining the new feature appearing in the tables )


----------



## peter2 (31 July 2020)

As I mentioned earlier our fearless leader @finicky has increased his lead.

There was plenty of movement in mid pack as competitors who selected RCE, SVL, SZL and OPY made up ground.

Unfortunately I must report a very sad event,  Peter2 has slipped off the first page. His PET is very ill.

_Edit_: Oops, I forgot to mention the new feature in the tables that honours the winners and place getters over the past three years. 

ps: and last years "lantern rouge".


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

ARQ alas is no longer.... I believe, changed names or countries or whatever.
What happens with this scenario.
A dead loss, or can I pick a replacement for it?
Not a lot of thought went into that one. .
Cheers


----------



## peter2 (1 August 2020)

Not much thought went into that post either.

ARQ has changed code to WCG. This is indicated by the two codes in your selection panel.




You're forgiven because I know that chasing small cap stocks on the ASX fry's your brain.


----------



## aus_trader (1 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ARQ alas is no longer.... I believe, changed names or countries or whatever.
> What happens with this scenario.
> A dead loss, or can I pick a replacement for it?
> Not a lot of thought went into that one. .
> Cheers



I feel the pain mate, an unbelievable fall from grace story !

I have followed this company for decades from it's Glory days when it was called Melbourne IT Ltd (MLB) when nothing seem to be able to derail it and was making heaps of money and paying chunky dividends.

How times have changed: MLB -> ARQ -> WCG ...


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> Not much thought went into that post either.



I hadn't looked at the table. 
My apologies @peter2. 
I feel like a proper twat, raising the question without looking at the provided tables that have had lots of effort made to keep tabulated.


----------



## peter2 (27 August 2020)

Contenders for this years prizes have all increased by 40 - 60% this MONTH.

CHN (+600% /yr), Z1P (+150%/yr), APT(+200%/yr) and SZL(+400%/yr)  have boomed in Aug 2020.

Just noticed that no-one selected the goldie, DEG (+1900%/yr)


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2020)

*EOM August 20 update*: XAO is currently *-8.2%* for the CY20.

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+208%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+167%*

_*3rd*_: @Ross@enna *+149%*


*Big movers for July: (> 50%)  *_Sorry to all with +30 - 40% gains, not enough._

@brekdal  +64% (DXB)
@Kaya    +60% (CHN)
@Ross@enna +57% (SZL,MSB)
@finicky  +55% (CHN)
@Sdajii  +50% (APT,Z1P)

_*Competitors above Zero:*_ 72/118 (61%) higher than last month
*Competitors above XAO:* 81/118 (69%) Similar to last month




and page two . . .


----------



## systematic (1 September 2020)

That feeling when you go from negative returns to 20%+ returns (and all 4 stocks positive)...and realise that you're not even in the Top 40!


----------



## Craton (4 September 2020)

Just a thought, no doubt we're all wondering how different the stock picks might have been with the whiff of CV19 and lock downs in the air?
Anyways.... good luck to my fellow entrants and many thanks for the updates peter2, onyas!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> my tips: CXL , OCC , NXS , DEM.
> (... tricky, my first hopefuls probably missed the screens - AR9, SES, EOL.)



reporting season has passed, and a young man turns his attention to introversion and self-analysis ... and (gulp) confirmation bias.

Already, we are some three-quarters of the way through this "year to forget", with its 100-year event* under our belt, perhaps. But it would be fair to say the conniptions will continue to distort markets and play havoc with assumptions for some time to come.

My four tips have been uniformly disappointing and underwater, until a month or so at least, when CXL reported, and rallied.



Then I noticed :
a) only hold CXL and DEM
b) that I had mentioned three others but they were screened out (self screened; daily volume or price didn't meet competition criteria) and this is where a smile  comes to my dial. Especially as I hold 3 of these four. (CXL, AR9 and EOL)




 *convenient in that the Spanish 'flu pandemic was a century ago


----------



## peter2 (14 September 2020)

At the beginning of the year 118 members of ASF selected four companies each with the aim of winning this CY20 competition. This chart shows the monthly average performance of all 118 four stock portfolios.




We're thumping the XAO. How much better would it be if I culled all the selections that have fallen 50% since the start of the year?

Edit: Perhaps not, Companies like SZL, Z1P, OPY went below -50% during the Covid selloff and have since recovered very nicely.


----------



## aus_trader (14 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> At the beginning of the year 118 members of ASF selected four companies each with the aim of winning this CY20 competition. This chart shows the monthly average performance of all 118 four stock portfolios.
> 
> View attachment 109150
> 
> ...



Looks like the collective brainz of ASF members is pretty impressive


----------



## peter2 (29 September 2020)

@finicky   Mate, slow down you're killing us.   

*CHN* up >1100%   4 selections *+350%*.


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2020)

*EOM September 20 update*:         XAO is currently *-11.7%* for the CY20.

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+332%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+274%*

_*3rd*_: @Ross@enna *+103%

Big movers for Sept: *

@finicky +124% (CHN)
@Kaya +107% (CHN)

@asxpunter +35% (CDV)
@WillWorkForFood +34% (CLQ, CPV)

_*Competitors above Zero:*_     69/118 (58%) Similar to last month
*Competitors above XAO:*     81/118 (73%) Higher than last month 




second page . . .


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2020)

_Notes:_ @myrtie100   I haven't calculated the new price for *AQG* yet, after their merger into *SSR*. It would be a fraction of the *SSR* price. 

_Delisted stocks_:  Prices set to zero (100% lost): *SLM, PLX * 
If they went private before being delisted there would be a last price. larger than zero. If anyone knows more please let me know.


----------



## peter2 (30 October 2020)

Arrgh!   ASX has implemented a new website and it doesn't have the same functionality to show prices of ten stock codes like the old one. The old website remembered the combo's that I had typed in so that all I had to do was type the first stock code and select the group to see all the prices for that group (autofill).  Entering all the prices into the spreadsheet took about 90 min due to this shortcut. 

However the new website doesn't have this functionality at first glance. It seems that I have to entry every stock code individually and wait for the price to show. 

If anyone knows of another service where I can enter multiple stock codes and see all prices, please let me know.


----------



## aus_trader (31 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> Arrgh!   ASX has implemented a new website and it doesn't have the same functionality to show prices of ten stock codes like the old one. The old website remembered the combo's that I had typed in so that all I had to do was type the first stock code and select the group to see all the prices for that group (autofill).  Entering all the prices into the spreadsheet took about 90 min due to this shortcut.
> 
> However the new website doesn't have this functionality at first glance. It seems that I have to entry every stock code individually and wait for the price to show.
> 
> If anyone knows of another service where I can enter multiple stock codes and see all prices, please let me know.



Not sure Pete, I use broker watchlists but I don't know if the total number of watchlists that can be created has a limit


----------



## aus_trader (31 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> _Notes:_ @myrtie100   I haven't calculated the new price for *AQG* yet, after their merger into *SSR*. It would be a fraction of the *SSR* price.
> 
> _Delisted stocks_:  Prices set to zero (100% lost): *SLM, PLX *
> If they went private before being delisted there would be a last price. larger than zero. If anyone knows more please let me know.



Oh is the good old Salmat Ltd (SLM) de-listed ? How times have changed, everything is going electronic and online. I remember working for them doing the junk mail and paper rounds many decades ago when there was no such thing as internet or www and everything was in printed media


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2020)

I started just after posting earlier. I've finished and it's taken me 2.5hrs to enter all the data and sort the order. All that's left, is the cut and paste and some comments.


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2020)

*EOM October 20 update*: XAO is currently *-9.8%* for the CY20.

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+340%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+289%*

_*3rd*_: @asxpunter *+102% 

Big movers for Oct:*

@oilleak +40% (WBT),
@basilio  +24% (TLG), 
@asxpunter +21% (NML, PLS)

_*Competitors above Zero:*_ 67/118 (58%) Similar to last month
*Competitors above XAO:* 82/118 (73%) Similar to last month




and the dreaded 2nd page for all the stragglers. . .


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2020)

The average portfolio value of all competitors charted against the XAO index.


----------



## debtfree (31 October 2020)

Thanks @peter2 for the updates, comments and graphs, appreciate all the time and effort you put into the Yearly Competitions especially with so many entries this year. Love your work, it's just outstanding. 👍


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2020)

_*NEWS*_: End of Nov 2020. In the same format of the commercial news broadcasters. . .  endless headlines without any details. 

The race is on between the top 2 leaders. . . 

Another race for third place. . . 

Huge comebacks from several competitors, were on life support but now vying for third. . . 

Details later on in the broadcast (next post).


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2020)

*EOM November 20 update*: XAO is currently *-0.9%* for the CY20.

_*Leader*_: @finicky *+480%*

_*2nd*_: @Kaya *+451%*

_*3rd*_: @asxpunter *+134%

Big movers for Nov: *only those >50%

@Kaya  +162% (CHN,XRO)
@finicky  +140% (CHN)
@fiftyeight  +60% (PLS, ORE, GXY)
@basilio +52% (TLG, HZR) 

_*Competitors above Zero:*_ 79/118 (67%) Higher than last month
*Competitors above XAO:* 80/118 (68%) Similar to last month 




and the second page,


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2020)

peter2 said:


> *Competitors above XAO:* 80/118 (68%) Similar to last month




More than 2/3 of the competitors are ahead of the XAO index.  This chart shows the average performance of all competitors vs XAO.


----------



## tinhat (30 November 2020)

peter2 said:


> More than 2/3 of the competitors are ahead of the XAO index.  This chart shows the average performance of all competitors vs XAO.
> 
> View attachment 115606



Why would you give your money to a fund manager?


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2020)

@Joe Blow  This is an alert post to start discussion about next years (2021) competition.

I made the observation earlier in the year that approx 1/2 of this years competitors have not posted on ASF during the year since their selection post. I would like to see next year's prizemoney (if any) distributed amongst regular community contributors (minimum # of posts in stock threads to qualify for any prizemoney?).

Next years entry thread should be opened soon (and maybe end a week later) to enable timely entries. Last year was a bit rushed and we missed entries from those away on holidays.

I'm comfortable with the current 4 stock format and am willing to administer next years comp. Hoping that there won't be as many entrants though.

If others have any suggestions for next years comp, please post here or on a new thread if Joe starts another.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> @Joe Blow  This is an alert post to start discussion about next years (2021) competition.
> 
> I made the observation earlier in the year that approx 1/2 of this years competitors have not posted on ASF during the year since their selection post. I would like to see next year's prizemoney (if any) distributed amongst regular community contributors (minimum # of posts in stock threads to qualify for any prizemoney?).




Agreed. The yearly competition should be a competition for regular participating members of the ASF community. Because I sent out an email to the entire ASF member database about the 2020 competition in December last year, we got a lot of people who entered the competition but have not been back to ASF since.

I would suggest that those entering need to be regular contributors in stock threads in order to qualify to win the prize money. The details of that can be worked out in the next few days.



peter2 said:


> Next years entry thread should be opened soon (and maybe end a week later) to enable timely entries. Last year was a bit rushed and we missed entries from those away on holidays.
> 
> I'm comfortable with the current 4 stock format and am willing to administer next years comp. Hoping that there won't be as many entrants though.
> 
> If others have any suggestions for next years comp, please post here or on a new thread if Joe starts another.




I will get the new thread started a little later this week, but would be interested to read any comments or feedback from other ASF members before doing so.

Please feel free to share your thoughts regarding the proposed 2021 yearly competiton.


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> More than 2/3 of the competitors are ahead of the XAO index.  This chart shows the average performance of all competitors vs XAO.
> 
> View attachment 115606





Joe Blow said:


> I would suggest that those entering need to be regular contributors in stock threads in order to qualify to win the prize money.
> ...I will get the new thread started a little later this week, but would be interested to read any comments or feedback from other ASF members before doing so.
> 
> Please feel free to share your thoughts regarding the proposed 2021 yearly competiton.




a minimum contribution post, in a single stock thread, once a month thru the year
the first one is to enter the comp and a balance of minimum once /month = 11 posts to come 

a thought


----------



## finicky (1 December 2020)

Great, but let's pull a lever like the U.S Democrats and change it this year. That would nicely tip out Kaya (2 posts, Last seen Dec 31, 2019) whose hot breath is on my neck and I do not like his XRO chart nor gold's late year weakness. Plus I plan to *share* my winnings. Should this be in a PM I wonder.


----------



## Trav. (1 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I would suggest that those entering need to be regular contributors in stock threads in order to qualify to win the prize money. The details of that can be worked out in the next few days.





Joe Blow said:


> Please feel free to share your thoughts regarding the proposed 2021 yearly competiton.



@Joe Blow whilst I can see the requirement for more post I also get annoyed with the influx of of post just to qualify for the monthly comp's and to be honest I have given up on these monthly competitions because of this issue.  Some may think my post are low value   but I try to spread them out over the months instead of just on the last day of the month.

No easy answer but I feel better now.  and if that is the biggest issue I have then all is good.


----------



## debtfree (1 December 2020)

The amount of entries that basically haven't been back to visit ASF since they lodged their picks is really disappointing.  😞 I can understand if some don't have much to say but not even to visit, come on!
I could see roughly 46 entries (nearly 40%) that haven't even bothered to visit at the very least, to support ASF this year but are quite ok to take the cash. 😒


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2020)

Need to define active members.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 December 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> a minimum contribution post, in a single stock thread, once a month thru the year
> the first one is to enter the comp and a balance of minimum once /month = 11 posts to come



Very hard to police as we go but easy enough at the end of the comp i suppose, would hate to lose 
my prize cos i was on holiday for 5 weeks or whatever. Agree that some sort of active member
definition needs to be agreed on and implemented.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2020)

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow whilst I can see the requirement for more post I also get annoyed with the influx of of post just to qualify for the monthly comp's and to be honest I have given up on these monthly competitions because of this issue.  Some may think my post are low value   but I try to spread them out over the months instead of just on the last day of the month.




We really need more posts in stock threads. So I do what I can to try and encourage more activity in this area. I don't mean to irritate anyone, or turn anyone off, but we have been struggling in this area for a long time.

I had hoped that people would understand the dire straight we were in with declining activity and posts in stock threads and just pitch in and help. But unfortunately it hasn't worked out like that.

If we lost the maybe 8 or 10 people who post daily in stock threads, I may as well turn out the lights here. Because then we'd be at two or three posts in stock threads a day. And what's the point of that?

It's all very disheartening I'm afraid. I've struggled for years to try and improve things, but to be frank we're getting nowhere.


----------



## finicky (1 December 2020)

You've done a great job, I'm sure all would agree. I think it's another illustration of 'first mover advantage' and network effect. A number of other forums are struggling to make headway against h.c which treats its posters with contempt.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2020)

finicky said:


> You've done a great job, I'm sure all would agree. I think it's another illustration of 'first mover advantage' and network effect. A number of other forums are struggling to make headway against h.c which treats its posters with contempt.




Thanks. The crazy part is, we have enough people to solve the problems we have here. We just need to focus our energies in the right areas. As an example, if every member who visited here every day took a few minutes to post in a stock thread just once each day our problem of not enough posts in stock threads would pretty much be over.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks. The crazy part is, we have enough people to solve the problems we have here. We just need to focus our energies in the right areas. As an example, if every member who visited here every day took a few minutes to post in a stock thread just once each day our problem of not enough posts in stock threads would pretty much be over.



Joe I joined ASF over sixteen years ago and average 34 posts a year over this period, I have been absent for many years due to running my own business now in retirement I find I have more time.
I would hate to be excluded from competitions because of my low contribution, I do post when I think I have something to offer the community. I still have a very active interest in shares however some days are shared with other interests and I don’t even tune into the internet.
I do not enter competitions for the money I enjoy reading other members picks and how well or not so well they do. 
My suggestion is you do not limit entrants but make it very clear that a minimum amount of posts will get you the money if you win, maybe a post twice a month on the picks reporting either on the progress of the company or even the technicals if the person is a chartist. It may work for people who are working full time as the posts can be any time in the month which may alleviate annual leave issues with people holidaying away from home. 
It’s best to keep it simple in entering the competition I am sure there might be better solutions to get the entrants and members posting.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2020)

brerwallabi said:


> Joe I joined ASF over sixteen years ago and average 34 posts a year over this period, I have been absent for many years due to running my own business now in retirement I find I have more time.
> I would hate to be excluded from competitions because of my low contribution, I do post when I think I have something to offer the community. I still have a very active interest in shares however some days are shared with other interests and I don’t even tune into the internet.
> I do not enter competitions for the money I enjoy reading other members picks and how well or not so well they do.
> My suggestion is you do not limit entrants but make it very clear that a minimum amount of posts will get you the money if you win, maybe a post twice a month on the picks reporting either on the progress of the company or even the technicals if the person is a chartist. It may work for people who are working full time as the posts can be any time in the month which may alleviate annual leave issues with people holidaying away from home.
> It’s best to keep it simple in entering the competition I am sure there might be better solutions to get the entrants and members posting.




I recall you joining and participating back in the very early days and I want to assure you that nobody would ever be prevented from being part of a competition simply because they have been inactive for extended periods of time. That doesn't make any sense to me.

I always take an inclusive approach and would prefer to have more competition entrants, but at the same time I hope to see those entrants active and posting in stock threads during the course of the competition. Any rules would most likely relate to entrants keeping the community up-to-date on their competition entries on a regular basis.

For example, if a stock someone has chosen has gone down rather than up, perhaps that person could comment on why that is so. Similarly if the stock has gone up more than they expected they might like to comment on the reasons for that. If it is a mining company, perhaps the drilling has uncovered a larger resource than previously anticipated? Ultimately any change in the company's state of affairs could be a reason to comment and help keep the stock chat going during 2021.


----------



## jbocker (2 December 2020)

Maybe limit entry to people who have had minimum 20 entries in past x years (or higher number) and then must contribute 20 for the 2021 year to stay as a qualified entrant. The contribution not necessarily on their own selections but must be on stocks and must be a meaningful statement or reply.
You could qualify with a 'shortfall' in entry requirements but must double their contribution for 2021 (ie 40 in the case above).


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 December 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Very hard to police as we go but easy enough at the end of the comp i suppose, would hate to lose
> my prize cos i was on holiday for 5 weeks or whatever. Agree that some sort of active member
> definition needs to be agreed on and implemented.



fair call, @So_Cynical 
the idea is based on non-regular posters, to encourage some basic participation and enhance ASF, you would be the exception to this as you are a regular poster, lets call it, guideline


----------



## systematic (26 December 2020)

You don't want to preclude anyone, and you want to keep it simple. Therefore:
- anyone can join
- have a very simple and achievable qualifying rule to collect on a prize. Example: Must have made at least 12  stock thread posts in 2021.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 December 2020)

systematic said:


> You don't want to preclude anyone, and you want to keep it simple. Therefore:
> - anyone can join
> - have a very simple and achievable qualifying rule to collect on a prize. Example: Must have made at least 12 stock thread posts in 2021.



As a concept that seems pretty reasonable to me.

Ignore the past, that can't be changed, but must post not less than x number of posts in stock threads during the course of calendar year 2021 and only those posts containing meaningful content are counted.

Meaningful content doesn't mean it has to have turned out to be right, but more than simply "agreed with above" etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2020)

Smurf1976 said:


> As a concept that seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> Ignore the past, that can't be changed, but must post not less than x number of posts in stock threads during the course of calendar year 2021 and only those posts containing meaningful content are counted.
> 
> Meaningful content doesn't mean it has to have turned out to be right, but more than simply "agreed with above" etc.




I largely agree with this, although given the substantial prize money involved I think that the amount of posts in stock threads required should be around one a week on average. Although the posts could be made anytime. You could theoretically post them all in the final month if you like. However, as you suggest, they should contain meaningful content and some effort should be put into them.

I don't think that's too heavy a burden, although some may disagree.


----------



## jbocker (27 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I largely agree with this, although given the substantial prize money involved I think that the amount of posts in stock threads required should be around one a week on average. Although the posts could be made anytime. You could theoretically post them all in the final month if you like. However, as you suggest, they should contain meaningful content and some effort should be put into them.
> 
> I don't think that's too heavy a burden, although some may disagree.



Joe I am not a prolific poster but I would be happy for a 50 post minimum to stock threads in the year. I would update the entry requirements with a minimum number of contributions required, as being one of the rules.
 ALSO that each selection is given a reasoning for selection not just top pick.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2020)

With only 12 replies, and even less entries, for the full year 2021 comp, so far the odds are looking great. 

It's a tricky issue, this tradeoff between attracting views, posting content and adding meaningfully to comment. I try to stick to companies for the obvious reason that there's money to be made, but I also appreciate some of the macro stuff. Getting the mix of contributors right, keeping it civil AND making the forum profitable for Joe n Co, is an unenviable task.

I reckon at least a dozen posts, on relevant topics and over at least 6 months is a minimum. But it has to be defined well.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> With only 12 replies, and even less entries, for the full year 2021 comp, so far the odds are looking great.




If we don't get at least 30 entrants in the 2021 competition I would be inclined to cancel it. It's hard to justify running a year long competition without a significant amount of entrants to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2020)

and, of course, that should be _"fewer".  _


----------



## systematic (27 December 2020)

One other addition to what I mention above...I only just noticed that the rule states a single post is required for your top pick. Given that there are only 4 picks, it wouldn't have been unreasonable to require a post in each of those stock threads. At least you get 4 posts out of the people who never come back. Probably too late now, though.

Secondly, although it's clearly just subjective opinion, I would've thought a weekly post in (any) stock thread would be more relevant if their was a monthly comp within the yearly (or simply to do with the monthly comp).  Anyway, I'll leave it there...as these types of posts often turn into a great lament about the state of ASF, and I don't want to be an initiator of one of those.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 December 2020)

Looking at recent comments, how about somewhere in the middle.

I understand Joe's need for a profitable forum. On the other hand, walk first then run not the reverse.

My suggestion:

Anyone can enter. There is no requirement in terms of past number of posts, length of time being on the forum etc.

The winner will be the person with the best performing stock picks and who has made during the course of 2021 not less than:

**30 posts in specific stock threads.

*50 posts in total.

*Posts in "General Chat" do not count toward any total for the purposes of the competition.

*For the purposes of the above, an ETF is considered to be a stock. *

Examples:

Discussion of BHP or WOW - they're stocks so they're in the "stock" category.

Discussion of the S&P500 index or the price of gold or oil - Australian listed ETF's tracking it exist so it counts as a "stock".

Discussion of trading systems, general economics or international stocks not listed in Australia - counts toward the required 50 posts but does not count toward the 30 required "stock" posts.

Anything posted in "General Chat" - does not count in any way.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks. The crazy part is, we have enough people to solve the problems we have here. We just need to focus our energies in the right areas. As an example, if every member who visited here every day took a few minutes to post in a stock thread just once each day our problem of not enough posts in stock threads would pretty much be over.



*In bold !!*


----------



## Craton (29 December 2020)

My 2c and mainly in reply to Joe.

Professionally (as in work duties) and personally I simply don't have the time to check here on a daily basis. There are times that I even forget that ASF exists but that's to do with what's on my plate and nothing to do with ASF per se.

ASF is the only stock forum I participate in. Before becoming a member I looked at both HC and ASF thought WTF, HC is not for me as blatant ramping was plainly evident. Where as here, one can get intelligent and concise opinion/comments/posts on not just the financial markets hence, am still here. Also, Joe rules with a fair and just fist. ;-)

In the scheme of things I'm just a self taught novice and feel I've nothing of great value to contribute but I do value the knowledge and experience of others here.

Naturally, it would be great if all members provided at least one stock post per day but the reality is that in itself, would become tedious for those who don't live and breath "finance".

Do know this, as always my approach is if I can I will post.


----------



## barney (29 December 2020)

Craton said:


> My 2c and mainly in reply to Joe.
> 
> Naturally, it would be great if all members provided at least one stock post per day but the reality is that in itself, would become tedious for those who don't live and breath "finance".




Hi @Craton  ..... I think most of us have times during the year when time to post becomes difficult (just had mine last month or so) 

I see you have been at ASF for around 7 years with around 700 posts ..... That fits the "qualifying criteria" for the Yearly Comp in my book. 

We pick 4 Stocks and simply *average* 1 post per Stock per Month = 48 Posts per year (in either chosen Stocks or any stock threads)

You are already doing that so all good.

*An average of 1 Post per week over a 12 month period* for 99% of Punters will not be difficult I'm sure. A couple of machine gun posters around here have been known to post 48 Posts in a month 🤓 (Names not mentioned to protect their marriages!)

PS Where do we post this year's entries @Joe Blow 
Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2020)

Sorry guys, I've gone camping for a couple of days so I'm on my phone. It's tough to quote long posts on a mobile device so I'll just make a few quick comments.

@Craton - If there is a perception that all posts in stock threads need to be technical or fundamental analysis then I would like to dispel that. It is just as important to provide updates that relate to corporate developments, financials and earnings forecasts etc. Any price sensitive announcement is an excuse to provide an update. Information is just as important as analysis and I encourage both.

@barney - There is a 2021 entry thread pinned to the top of the ASX Stock Chat forum. I have done a poor job of promoting it this year. I will set up a sitewide notice when I get home tomorrow but please keep posting entries in the meantime to keep the thread visible.


----------



## Craton (30 December 2020)

I hear you Joe, thanks for the reply.


----------



## barney (31 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> There is a 2021 entry thread pinned to the top of the ASX Stock Chat forum.




Thanks Joe ... I finally "saw" it even though it was right in front of my face ... doh!  

ps Hope you had a good time camping 🥳


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2020)

*Provisional* winners of the CY 2020 competition are   . . . . . . . . . .*
_* Joe declares all prize winners if there's no queries regarding final results._

*1st: @finicky +472%*

*2nd: *@Kaya *+442%*

*3rd:* @asxpunter *+151%*

Congratulations to this years runaway top 2 who both selected the years best performing stock *CHN* (+1633%). 

*December highlights:* 
@oilleak  gained 38% to finish fourth.
@Black Eugene  gained 40% with CPH. 

_*Competitors above Zero:*_ 83/118 (*70%*) Higher than last month
*Competitors above XAO:* 82/118 (*69%*) Higher than last month




and on the second page.....


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> _*Competitors above Zero:*_ 83/118 (*70%*) Higher than last month
> *Competitors above XAO:* 82/118 (*69%*) Higher than last month




I think those numbers are pretty impressive for such a large number of competitors.  The average of all competitors are shown on the graph. 
ASF as a group are +30% above the XAO.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2020)

Well, the results are officially in. The 2020 stock tipping competition has been decided and the winners are:

First Place: @finicky 
Second Place: @Kaya
Third Place: @asxpunter

A hearty congratulations to all the winners! It was another great competition in a very chaotic year for the market as a result of COVID-19, which none of us would have suspected on Jaunary 1 this year. 

If the competition winners could send me a PM I will organise your prize money.

Once again, many thanks to @peter2 for his amazing efforts in maintaining the competition during 2020 and keeping us all updated each month.

To those who didn't win, 2021 could be your year! Please post your entries in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021 thread and lets make the 2021 competition an exciting one!


----------



## finicky (31 December 2020)

Wow, that's a shock, I thought Kaya had well reeled me in with late spurts from NAN and XRO whereas my BC8 had been correcting a rally from earlier in the year. Thankyou so much to ASF, the sponsor, peter2, debtfree (for monthly comp contributions)
To all you losers  I fully concede that I fluked it with CHN in my picks as I was into CHN for its Bendigo North prospects not Julimar.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2021)

Thought I still had a chance in November but MSB broke the wrong way.
Congrats finicky, very good tips.


----------



## Craton (1 January 2021)

Umm... peter2. I note that for me that THC is showing 38c but it finished at  23.5c. Not checked the others as have guests arriving and in need to serve up the "refreshments".


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2021)

Thanks @Craton . Considering all the data entry is manual I'm pleased with the very low number of mistakes.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 January 2021)

finicky said:


> To all you losers  I fully concede that I fluked it



Congratulations Sir finicky.
Now, we just need you to fluke win the monthly comp with MBK. 
Please? lol
Cheers.


----------



## noirua (1 January 2021)

What might, from another website, attract more people to post on the stock website is some form of header on each comprising of three charts. One daily that is live, a second short term, and lastly a longer-term chart. Also, live news announcements.

On clicking on a specific epic, BOA, for instance, the page coming up would contain more recent posts or the last posts made together with charts and news announcements.  This might prove costly in Australia while elsewhere it is easier to get away with.

Another way around paying anything is to have links to click-on as they are always up to date. In fact that is easy by getting the information for Australia indirectly from another country's website.








						Boadicea Resources (BOA) Share Price
					

Boadicea Resources (BOA) share price, charts, trades & the UK's most popular discussion forums. Free forex prices, toplists, indices and lots more.



					uk.advfn.com
				



https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BOA&p=0&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBOA&p=3&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBOA&p=5&t=1
		


It does depend on the software setup and it very much easier said than done by a massive margin.
Each country varies from websites I go to and Australia fortunately or unfortunately, depending on where you stand, is more difficult than others.  More likely to be jumped on if rules, regulations, and breaches occur.

Certainly, in a few countries, they allow posts that offer advice, and the owners of websites appear to just ignore them. Language and accusations and manner of posting is often beyond belief.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 January 2021)

noirua said:


> What might, from another website, attract more people to post on the stock website is some form of header on each comprising of three charts. One daily that is live, a second short term, and lastly a longer-term chart. Also, live news announcements.
> 
> On clicking on a specific epic, BOA, for instance, the page coming up would contain more recent posts or the last posts made together with charts and news announcements.  This might prove costly in Australia while elsewhere it is easier to get away with.




Unfortunately, ASX stock price and announcement data are both subject to very expensive licensing fees, payable the the ASX, in order to display them on a website. Thousands of dollars a month just to get started. As far as I'm aware, Australia is the only country where this is the case.

A website's traffic has no bearing on the amount of fees payable, which remains a sore point with me.


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Looking at recent comments, how about somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I understand Joe's need for a profitable forum. On the other hand, walk first then run not the reverse.
> 
> ...





Its probably been mentioned before apologies if it has......but....

Would an email sent to posters everytime someone posts in threads they are watching/posting in be useful ?

Hard to set up ?

As for number of posts .....If we must.....I think putting a number on posts per selection would lead to a lot of repetitive drivel on the same comany every week/month as the case maybe....

ie....Three people pick NMT and have to post every week/month....

So for me....overall posts would be the go ....not per selection.


----------



## Trav. (2 January 2021)

oilleak said:


> Would an email sent to posters everytime someone posts in threads they are watching/posting in be useful ?



@oilleak you can update your preferences to receive notifications. Have a play around with this and the Push Notifications which is a newer style of notification instead of the email, but each to their own


----------



## Craton (5 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Thanks @Craton . Considering all the data entry is manual I'm pleased with the very low number of mistakes.




Gotta luv typos, lol.
Thanks for the most excellent work you do here mate. Fully appreciated not only by myself, and I'm sure many other members.


----------



## oilleak (5 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> @oilleak you can update your preferences to receive notifications. Have a play around with this and the Push Notifications which is a newer style of notification instead of the email, but each to their own
> 
> View attachment 117588



Cheers mate....

Ya live and learn , even at my age


----------

